# Are you 20 something and TTC ?



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Are you 20 something and TTC ?

I Know the age range of FF members is wide 
but Ive noticed Members asking if there are any "young" members here, 
and I got to thinking although at 36 I _feel_ young if your 21 I'm probably OLD! 

So I thought having a thread to find each other would be a good place to start 

Happy chatting

~Dizzi~


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Not sure if i count as i was TTC but am now pg. Great idea for a thread although i dont personally mind what people's ages are when i chat to them. Everyone is as lovely as each other  

Happy to contribute if i can *


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

still in my 20's here but not for long   

xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> i dont personally mind what people's ages are when I chat to them


I dont either, but prehaps we see things differently, I know I dont understand txt speak for starters! 
Your experience is helpful hun, to those Just starting out in their 20's  so thank you


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm 27 but not technally TTC as pregnant. Personally age of the person doesn't bother me at all can offer each other support what ever the age


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> I know I dont understand txt speak for starters!


*Er, me neither   My 16 year old BiL translates for me  Although i can use predictive text, and i know a lot of people find that very confusing! Using it means you cant really use txt speak as it doesnt recognise the words! *


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Oooo I'm a young one   although i feel old most days    

Ill chat to anyone me


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I think I just about come into this bracket!!   

Happy to help if I can.....................

(usually useless tho!!)


----------



## GretaGarbo (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm 22  

I read the other day that between the ages of 20 and 24, a woman is at her peak of fertility. Ha! Not for me  

I can't stand text speak - don't see the point of it!

- Greta.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

So many lovely replies, I hope this thread is usefull to our 20 something members and those of us remebering our twenties with fondnesss . . .

sparkles your scareing me -predictive text. . .  Love it!


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Im just about still in my 20's lol got about 9 months until I hit 3 0!!! Which is scarey in its slef.
I dont do text speak, far to confusing, my mate is 41 and I need a translator for her text talk. Chatting how ever Ill talk pretty much to any one and every one and I can also chat the hind leg off a donkey... well that is on forums, meet me in person and I am actually very shy!! 

I have kind of had issues with fertility since I had DD in 1996, I got PID following her birth which was not detected for a month, I just assumed the pain and blooood was natural, doctor even said it was body adjusting. After I ended up in hospital I was told by snotty gynae that I would never have more children, yup said it those exact words. I was 17 and heart wrenched. At 20 I was told I would need fertility treatment as hormone levels were non existant, week later 1 + hpt! DS was born 1996. Then I had an ectopic at 22 (fell pg just before my 22nd birthday and found out just after). Following lap I was told I had mild PCOS, so been TTC for 7 years (blimey I hadnt actually realised it was that long) we have had clomid, which made my probs worse. 2 x neg IUI... been trying naturally since 2006 had +hpt in June but a few days later AF turned up 

anyhoo thats my essay over. Brilliant idea for a thread btw. So many people associate fetility probs and tx with "older" people for want of a better word, its "good" to know there are others out there who have had problems from very early on in life, IYKWIM. 

Corrina xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

i was certainly aware that there was an issue early in my 20's but have had gynea problems from being a teenager, i certainly dont associate TTC or infertility with "older" people, i can tell you if i had found this site earlier i would have been on these pages alot sooner   

xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I discovered our issues in my early 20's in fact I was married at 19, and it took 4 years just to get past clomid!


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey, 

First up, Dizzi, thanks, I felt really, really young again when I saw the title of the thread! I thought "Yeah, I am only 20 something and it's great!" I think I had forgotten that recently iykwim   

Well, I am 28 and Dh is 27 and we have been TTC for over 2 years and are embarking on our first ICSI this month   (OMG still getting used to that!) DH has ASAs and has been hit very hard finding out at 27 that he will probably never naturally father any children, while all around him his mates are all dads-to-be, albeit all unplanned dads-to-be.  

But in 3 weeks I will be d/r'ing so we are thinking hugely positively and are raring to go!

BTW, I cannot abide text speak and use predictive text to write words in their entireity   But I am totally happy to talk to anyone


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Sounds like all us whippersnappers are easy and talk to anyone  Gosh, whoever mods this thread is gonna have their work cut out 

My DH and I are 28 (29 this year) and have been together since we were 17, married since we were 25 and TTC more or less ever since. We have MF too. It was devastating when we found out as for ages i felt like i was pressuring him to have a baby by doing it at certain times of the month etc, but after a year i went to the docs and it all spiralled from there really. We've had a failed ICSI (that the cons 'couldnt understand'  as id responded so well on minimum doses, being young, and everything went to plan etc), a subsequent failed FET, a surprise natural pregnancy whilst downregging for ICSI number 2 (it was a TOTAL shock - DH has 2million swimmers) then miscarried at 9 weeks, then embarked on 2nd ICSI again at the end of last year and struck gold.

So, i think although we are young, we have certainly been through it tx and emotion wise so i am more than willing to share my experiences with anyone (that will listen ) and support them through their TTC paths.

I have found that many people think of us as young in the infertility world, even those with so much experience such as cons and seem to assume any tx will work just because of our ages. I know we have a high chance, BUT all the same, when it doesnt work its extra heartbreaking cos its makes you think well, why why why?? Ive now learnt it really is just one of those things - if you have a fertility related problem/s that stops you from getting pg whether it be MF or FF it doesnt matter - we're in the same boat as everyone else, just statistically a little more likely to get pregnant.....

Jeez, hope i havent waffled too much  Just tell me to  if you get bored 

Weeza - Good luck with your tx in a few weeks hun - am here if you want any advice or anything 

Sparkles xx*


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Oooh, Sparklequeen (love your belly cast sooo soooo much) your story is so similar to mine! Dh and I have also been together 10 years and got married in 2005. We started TTC 6 months after the wedding and we were both feeling very stagnant and alone iykwim until recently! Thanks for the offer of advice, I may take you up on it! 

Everybody says "Oh, you're so young you have such a good chance and you have plenty of time" but tbh I dread the thought of this until I am 40! 

We were all 90's children then, am I right? I loved the 90's so much. I had a total regression the other week whilst in HMV and bought the new Scooter album


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sparkles ..Its an old git I am afraid modding this thread ..me   I am an old fart so strictly not allowed on here tho still young at heart at 37


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

OOO A new thread!!!

I'm Natalie just turned 24, been married since I was 19   Dh is 44, so just a few years between us! lol!  Anyway, I came off the pill in June 2001.. and nothing has happened since!! And I mean nothing... Anyway after tests on both of us, and 3 years later... We were refered for IVF... Then that was cancelled because I had an abnormal smear... So IVF was put off for a year! Then in November 2007 we got our first BFN after IVF... That cycle I got 7 eggs, and 3 fertilised. We started again in May and last Thursday got yet another BFN!   We got 15 eggs and I shared so kept 8. 5 fertilsed with ICSI. 

So here we are, losing hope...   All I get from people at the moment is... Your so young dont worry! If only it was that easy.   At ET last time we were given over 50% chance of a BFP! Just our luck that we were the other 50%! 

Is anyone in there 20's and going for there 3rd ICSI?? Or is just old barren me?!  

Natalie xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Skybreeze, sorry about your recent BFN   take some time out hunny and be kind to yourself   ..         that you dream is just around the corner hunny  
Cat x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you!

I just cant believe 1 IVF and 2 ICSI before I am 25!   Oh well, It WILL be worth it!!! 

Natalie xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

It will hunny         
Cat x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Natalie hun  Im sorry about your BFN. It doesnt get any easier and when folk keep saying 'oh there is plenty of time yet' and 'you're only young' it REALLY doesnt make you feel any better (even if it is true). I know only too well as ive been there myself. Money doesnt grown on trees and it is a realy strain financially. Have you managed to get any cycles on the NHS? Has you DH got any kids as i guess that will make a difference.
All i can say is that time is a great healer, and although i was never one to want or need to take a break between treatments (i always wanted to start again straight after a BFN or mc) many people do find that time helps. It certainly WILL be worth it and i really do hope that my story inspires you a little. Your fertilisation rates are getting better, and the one thing we did differently this time was to go to blast. DOes your clinic do this. I know there is a big debate about it, but i honestly honestly feel it is what did it for us and now have no doubt in my mind that it weeds out the not so strong embies that would not have gone on to progress inside the womb. We had 10 emibes this time (clinic dont eggshare) and all 10 were doing well until day 5 when we were told only 2 had made it and they were only 'early blasts'. I was shocked as our daily progress reports were always so positive, but it just goes to show that they can stop dividing at any time and our early ones thirved inside me and are due to pop out in 4/5 weeks   Are you going to have a bit of a break or are you getting back on the rollercoaster again soon? Eitehr way - we're here to support you babes 

Cat - You're not old - you are as old as you feel 

Weeza - MOVE YOUR AR$EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!  'Scooooooooooooter, back in the house'  I loved it! (still do! ) Im always happy to offer advice hun - i will try my best to help you through your tx as it can be a dauting time. If its any consolation i am a weed, and found the physical side of the tx much easier than i expected, and after the first one i said that i wouldnt hesitate to do it as many times as needed to get the family we wanted. I really hope you are lucky with your first go *


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I was up all night so feel it today lol .. couldn't work out what the noises were and it turned out when I got so tired of it at 3.50am this morning that I had a hedgehog in the house ..it must have sneaked in from the garden last night and was busy, peeing, pooing and making a nest in recyclable shopping bags  

Cat x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*  did your cats not see it? was it all prickly when you picked it up? *


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Natalie, sorry you had a BFN hunny   
and the tx will most def be worth it 

... I get sick of the questions like "so you dont want any more children then?"  or "when are you going to make me a REAL nanny?" (DHs mum, desperate for biological grandkids, which I can understand but she knows all the problems we have had, I shut her up the other day by telling her about the + that didnt stick about, she opened and closed her mouth like a fish lol) I do feel sorry for her though as DHs older brother wont have children (his wife is unable to due to severe epilepsy and various other things including the fact that she is almost 50 and going through menopause, it has also been recommended he doesnt have them as he has a mental age of around 15  ..... so no chance there) and the younger brother, well enough said there!
and as for the "oh dont worry your still young it will happen in the end, so and so was trying for years and now she has 3 children" grrrr
The other thing that tottaly piddles me off is one of DHs so called friends he was very sorry to hear when we had the ectopic but when he found we needed tx he said to DH "Cor Id trade her in and get one that works properly, wouldnt get tied down with that blah blah blah" INFRONT OF ME! cheeky beggr, I treated him with the contempt he deserved.

We thought about IVF but we are not entitled on NHS for it due to my 2 children from previous. So people say that I should be happy with what I have got, 2 children, a wonderful husband and still "young enough" to do stuff but theres still this gap IYKWIM.

ho hum 

Corrina xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

The cats were not at all bothered by it and just ignored it until it was released back into the garden ..they just seemed to accept it as a new member of the household 
Cat x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*Sparkles*

Thanks for your mesages  Our first cycle was NHS funded, so that helped alot! DH hasnt got any children... He never really tried either with his ex's... I know its true about my age, but as you know it does help the pain when it fails... We have said that we would take the rest of this year to rest and not think about IVF... So our follow up isnt until September. We were so lucky this cycle, as I thought I would have to donate all my eggs as I only had 14 follies at EC and only 8 were a good size for EC... So god knows how we got 15 eggs! But I was so happy... Out of our 8 eggs, 6 were mature and 5 fertilised... Which we were both over the moon about... And all 5 divided... We had a 2 day ET... We had a grade 1 4 cell and grade 2 5 cell! The other 3 were 5 and 4 cells all grade 2.. So couldnt be frozen. I am so tempted to go for blast next time, my clinic do have that option.. But there policy is they will only transfer 1 blast.. Which I am not to keen on, as we want the best chance possible...

The only problem is that we will be eggs sharing again, So we may not have enough embies to go for blasts. But I am going to mention it at the follow up and let them know that we want balst if we have enought embies... I dont know if it would make a difference but my stimming drugs were so up and down this cycle is was unbelievible... I started on 225iu of menopur... thats was for 4 days, then on to 150iu for 2 days... Then up to 300iu for 4 day the 450iu for 3 days... So if we get the drugs sorted we might get more eggs??

How many embies would you need to go for blasts??

Natalie xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Here's my story: Im 24 (25 in Oct) DP is 31 and we have been together 6 years. TTC for 3 1/2 years. Everything was fine on DP's part but i was diagnosed with PCOS and in turn wasnt ovulating. I was put on metformin for four months, then I was given 2 cycles of clomid. I conceived on the first and now have my gorgeous little boy Lewis.

I think with other people, they think because we are young we have all the time in the world to have children., which isnt always the case as you can see 

Natalie ~  sorry to read of your BFN, and yes it *will* be worth it!

Cat ~ so you have a new pet now  

Nikki xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Dakota wandering the garden now hopefully    .. must not use slug pellets tho as they don't do hedgehogs any good I don't think  

Cat x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Corrina  some peoples comments really do hurt dont they ?
Have you found/posted with the ladies on secondary infertility ? 
as the ladies there will be getting those sorts of insensative commentrs too no doubt 

Its great to see this thread pick up momentum, 
90s music  (mostly) In fact I stopped watching TOTP in the 90's I have a gap in my now music collection from about '92 - 2002!


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Natalie, so sorry to hear of your recent BFN      that your time is soon

Carrie, people say the most ill-thought out things, don't they  

Cat, I love hedgehogs, but the pooing in the recycling bags, not so much  

Dizzi   you don't like 90's music? No Oasis or Blur? (I was a Blur girl) or even Take That (I was also such a total teenybopper   )

Sparkle Queen, lol, "Hyper, Hyper"   , I think the only thing that will hold me back Tx-wise if this doesn't work *knocks on wood* would be the financial side. I am really hoping this does work though as my little sister told me last week she is 7 weeks pregnant after "being a bit careless about taking the Pill". I am happy for her but sad for Dh and myself and tbh her timing couldn't suck more   but


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*  Dizzi - now you are  sounding your age  - a gap in your music collection - err, right, whats that?!  

Corinna it stinks not getting any cycles on the NHS - will you be saving and trying in the future, or are you hoping to get a natural BFP again? My SiL had a natural chemical pregnancy a few months back and managed to get pregnant again quite quickly, so at least you know it can implant hun - ive got everything crossed for you  (PS did you sort out your play scheme yet? )

Natalie - Good on you for taking a break babe  It sounds like you got some good embies there. We also didnt have any to freeze after this cycle (which again, as we got some before and as i thought they were all doing well i was quite gutted about) but at least it gives you the chance to try for blast next time. Are you happy with your clinic? If so great, but if not you can transfer your notes over to another one who do do 2 blast transfers if you feel strongly about it. Lots of ladies choose to only have one put back - you still have a very high chance of pregnancy with the one - a lot higher than if it were a 2/3 days embie, so i personally feel its still worth a shot. I know how difficult it must be though if you are eggsharing - its a worry to see how many you need. At our clinic its 6 embies, but it might be less at yours - thats a question you need to ask at your follow up. Also, considering this next cycle will be your third cycle with them, they may be willing to take your embies to blast if you have less.....it is a risk but if they look like they are struggling at all they will put them back when they think its good to rather than risk not having a transfer.

Nicky - Little Lewis is such a heartbreaker  Adorable.

cat - Aw a new pet  How lovely  Next thing you know he'll be in your cats' bed 

xx

*


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Weeza - Sorry posts crossed.

'its nice to be important but its more important to be nice'  I was an E17 groupie and got some fab pics of me an Blur  Albums of them 

We are scarily similar! My little sister is also pregnant - she is exactly 2w2d behind me. They got pg the first month of trying  So, about 4 days after our BFP she said she had 'something to tell me'. Thankfully its worked out well for us both, but im not ashamed to admit i cried and cried after she went home that day as i thought it would all go wrong for us like it did before and she would go on to have a healthy bubba etc. Im not really one to sob either, but my goodness DH and I both did. I havent told her that, and of course i am happy for her, but if my pregnancy didnt work out it would have been extremely hard, so i REALLY do understand what you are going through babes *


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi everyone!  I'll be 27 on monday, DP is slightly older    he has a 19yo DD from his first marriage and we are currently waiting for his vas reversal on 6th august.

Weeza I'm with you there 90s music rocks!!  I LOVE TAKE THAT!!!    I went to their reunion tour in milton keynes and also went to the new year concert at the O2.  Oh and I've also got the new scooter album    only listen to it when I'm on my own doing the housework   

Laura xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I was a boyzone fan   or should i say still am as i went to see then in june     
Does anyone else think they dont write songs like they used to?  

Im trying to think what the fashion was when i was at high school, Adidas trousers and top i think   crikey     What were everyones fashion mistakes then?


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*I wore culottes to school *


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh my gosh, SparkleQueen, we DO have very similar stories!! That is so lovely that it has all worked out and you and your sis can be yummy mummies together! I cried for days after my sis told me, although the news didn't sink in till the following day and I had a complete breakdown in work and got sent home   We haven't really spoke much since either  she feels awkward I feel hard-done by, it's all just so crap and complicated. But I have my first cycle coming up and I am totally focusing on that  



♥sparklequeen♥ said:


> *
> 
> 'its nice to be important but its more important to be nice'
> *


I love that quote and actually think it rings very very true! I was more Take That than East17, but I have seen them in concert and done my fairshare of Radio 1 roadshows   

Hi Laura, happy birthday for Monday   for your Dh's op! I went to the Reunion tour and screamed like I was 14 again!!! I thought, nah, seent hem before it won't be as good and I'm beyond the teeny-ness but NOOOO screamed like a banshee    I didn't think the Beautiful World tour was just as good, still brilliant, but not the impact of the Reunion tour. And, this may be a bold statement, but they sooooo do not need Robbie back.

Went to see Boyzone in the local leisure centre when I was 15 

As for fashion..... Levi 501's, Kickers and a Fruit of the Loom sweater were my uniform of the mid-90's   I may also have had a pair of cherry DMs..... LOL at culottes, oooh, flashback.......


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

Doc martin boots, shell suits and bum bags      not together though, that would just be silly!


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Weeza


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I had purple doc martins  thanks for reminding me 

​


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Oh god, i had some kickers too  I never had a shell suit though although i did have bum bags and those plastic coin purse things that went round your nexk that look like a fat tampon  Oh i was toooooo coool for schoooool! 

Weeza - Were we separted at birth? Perhaps i was a twin after all and i can tell people that 'yes, they do run in my family' and not have to change the subject  

I cant stop signing Scooter now!

I used to do all the road shows - Mizz, Radio 1 etc and i used to wait for hours and hours to meet the bands. Do you remember Mn8? ('ive gotta little somefin for ya, na na na na na na na na na' ) 

Happy Birthday for Monday Laura - what you up to? Anything nice?*


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

FLASHBACK

Oooh, serious flashbacks here!! I remember the lot!! The money things round your neck, shellsuits, bumbags, coloured DMs..... Did anyone else have a long crushed velvet waistcoat, with a frilly Lawrence Llewellyn-Bowen style shirt underneath? This was my Christmas outfit with faded 501s and cherry DMs when I was about 13   I wore it to the Christmas disco    I remember coloured jeans and tartan mini-skirts the first time round  

Oooh Sparklequeen, you can tell people I'm your long lost twin surely!   

Cos I live in Northern Ireland we never used to get many roadshows here, we had Radio 1 but it was always someone crap, like Mn8 or Let Loose lol the Smash Hits Roadshow did come once though and it was good.....


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

weeza82 said:


> Did anyone else have a long crushed velvet waistcoat, with a frilly Lawrence Llewellyn-Bowen style shirt underneath? This was my Christmas outfit with faded 501s and cherry DMs when I was about 13  I wore it to the Christmas disco












*Er, no *


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

Well DP is taking the day off and we'll go off somewhere for the day then dinner with his DD in the evening, its the first time she's asked us round for dinner so that'll be really nice.

and yes I remember mn8, can anyone remember Color Me Badd? oooooh I wanna sex you up!    

omg I had a white frilly shirt that I used to wear with a long crochet waistcoat and a choker!   cringe!!  oh and I loved my red jeans!    They're making a come back aren't they?


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

ooooh, chokers  

Everyone at school had a crushed velvet waistcoat that year........


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hello ladies..can i join in?

I'm 24 (for about another 5 months  ) and my DH just turned 30... we've been TTC since we got married just over 5 years ago and have been through a lot...which i may have mentioned once or twice around here   but we are now waiting for IUI at the Coventry Walsgrave CRM...

I have to say some of these posts bring back some memories...

I loved Boyz2men and backstreet boys...     I remember Mn8 and Colourmebadd! What about Salt n pepa..Ant and Dec in Byker Grove 

Laura - I always used to wear my choker...my Stepmum used to say i looked like a lady of the night in it 

Weeza - I had once of those shirts it was flowery and i wore it with purple culottes    I used to wear shell suits til my sister told me i'd melt in it if i got hit by lightening    and i had a bumbag   I was sooo cool    

Sparklequeen - I used to record the chart show on radio one with my cassette player..trying not to get the guys voice on it   

Dakota - completely agree with the you have time comment.... i get it all the time.... very frustrating  

Bekie


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Hi Bekie - OMG, i used to record the chart every sunday too- i forgot all about that  Its illegal y'know?!   It used to really annoy me when they spoke over the beginning and end of songs. I reckon they did it on purpose  

OMG, and do you remember records in woolworths? I do. NKOTB rocked! And Bananarama but guess they were more 80's 

Ant and Dec - i learnt their dance routine to 'lets get ready to rhumble' 

I used to have red jeans too - are they really  making a come back?  I wont be having any this time round thats for sure 

Pixie boots, i had some of those, and leg warmers, and OMG ski-pants    

as celine dion would say 'its all coming back to me now' 

Laura - sounds like lovely birthday plans hun - enjoy *


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi ya!

Mind if I join? Im 25 (god had to think about that then   still feel 21!!) and my dh is 27. We have been together since I was 15 and then got married when I was 20 against our parents wishes! Rebels hey   Took forever for a doctor to consider doing investigations as to why we couldnt get pregnant as all they ever said was 'oh you're so young blah blah blah!' and kept getting sent away   still get that sometimes from not just doctors but also friends and family  

Anyone remember Roland Rat?!! I used to love him! And omg I saw Timmy Mallet on tv the other day   

Also me and my sis were watching a boyzone concert on tv and couldnt believe how obviously gay Steven was but that we didnt notice when we were younger!  

I also used to record the top 40 on a sunday and also make my own radio shows lol

jo xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow you guys... Serious Flash back going on!!!

Sparkles... I remember Mn8! My god, I am now sing the song in my head.... lol!! 

Welcome to Bee and Jo!   Good luck to you both.

I wasnt a huge fan of Boyzone, even though me and my sister used to make up dances to 'dont love me for fun' My god, its cringable.. lol   I was/am a huge take that fan!!! And yes I had the pink shell suit   

Jo... Timmy Mallet... Take me back.. I used to love him, 

I remember going to a under 18's disco and seeing Damage... lol! Remember them?? 

Natalie xxxxxxxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

ohhh i loved damage! still do  

and god did anyone else have the shiney shell suits?!! how fashionable were we!!!


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

I remember my sister and me wanted shell suits for sooo long, we were living in Germany back then and we came back to UK on holiday and finally got them!!  Mine was pink and black    we were so proud wearing them when we went back home!  

We've got a lovely family photo from when our dad came home from the first gulf war and we met him off the bus with all the other families and we're wearing our shell suits, omg!!!


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Can I join u all please ?

I'm 24 (only look about 12 lol well thats what people say) and DH is 23 we have been together for 5 years and married for nearly a year (in 6 weeks 1st sept). We discovered that we needed to have ivf last year because DH has a low sperm count. He feels really bad it. We had our first cycle in January this year but didn't get to ET as i had ohss and ended up in hospital. We took a few months off from tx and have just had a failed fet on Monday   But we are looking forward to the future and are considering having another fet sept/Oct. Well thats me hope to get to know u all.

I use to record the top 40 on a sunday night and thought i was really cool to have the top 40 lol. I was a boyzone, Backstreet boys fan and use to love watching byker grove to. Me and my sis were bros fans and i remember i had a green bros jumper and my sis had a red one. We also had shell suites lol. These were the days eh! where does the time go lol.

Katie 
xx


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

LOL I tried every week to record the chartshow as well  

I too knew the dance to PJ & Duncan    , ah Byker Grove and your realistic teen angst, you taught me so much......  

I also knew the dance to Hanging Tough!!!

Hi Katie, so sorry to hear about your FET


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Katie   wishing you luck for your next cycle


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

OMG Shell suits!! lol jo.... I had a bright pink one... And loved it!!   

Things we do when we were young!!  

Katie... So sorry about your last cycle   Good luck with your next cycle.   

Natalie xxx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Weeza -  at hanging tough    KNOTB rocked my socks   

Katie - So glad your here (a face i know    ) I was so sorry to read about your FET though hun  

Nutty Jo - I remember Damage   And i remember lusting after Steven Gately and being so shocked when i found out he was gay   



I used to work in a nightclub and Timmy Mallet was the special guest star and OMG he was just as annoying then as he was when i was young and he still has that stupid hammer   

I used to love gladiators the first time round, i went to see it being recorded and met Shadow and Scorpio ... you know it feels like such a long time ago   I cant even begin to think of everything thats happened since then!

Bekie

*Is missing the nineties*


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

OMG FLASHBACKS!!!!!!!
I recorded TOTP and the chart show every week with out fail and kept every single video till I was 17! But I was only recording them for Let Loose  Ahhh Ritchie was soooooo sexy. Had huge crush on Les Hill (Blake in Home and away!)

I hate modern music with a passion, especially all that &*$£ that sounds like a shed is being built and some poor mare has had her finger nailed to a plank of wood. What ever happened to songs with words that actually made sense!

I loved Aha aswell ... I had a BF at the age of 14 who looked like morton harket (sp??) .. saw pick of the BF the other day .. OHHH dear how time can change a man lol. Never liked Take that, although they are growing on me now, I loved Bros, Fuzzbox (although thats kind of late 80s!) loved E17. brian was yummy!

Fashion, I never really did fashion as I was a hefty bird as a child and used to get mistaken for a boy. but managed to slim down at the age of 14/15 and wore red taran trousers from new look with either a white shirt or a t-shirt with a scratch and sniff strawberry on the chest  . I thought I was the dogs danglies. The amount of hair spray I got through must be the sole reason for the ozone layer issues!

ohh anyone remember (sorry if already been mentioned) those global hypercolour t shirts that showed your sweaty bits YUK.
Short a line denim skirts that buttoned up the front with long shirts and knee high boots! god I was a rough looking teen lol.

I went to see boyzone, mark morrison, PJ and Duncan and a few others at a mizz roadshow in crawley in 1994!! we were all screaming I LOVE YOU DUCK FACE at little steven heehee.

I used to enjoy saturday telly aswell, saturday superstore, going live, Motor mouth, ghost train.
Weekly telly consisted of Blossom, Saved by the bell and some programme from australia where the kids had their own band. OHH and watching heidi on telly with bad dubbing!

Sparkle - ohhh dont get me going on that lol, was all ready to book it for all 3 weeks avaliable when I found out my CRB wont be back for ages my POVA hasnt been sorted and they are really short staffed at work so may not get my shadowing finished for a few weeks yet (which I dont get paid for) so going to book a few days on the last week its avaliable instead, that way I can wait till hubby gets paid. Luckily they have bundles of spaces left .

Corrina (who made her own chokers!!) xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

LOL I am loving this thread!!!  

Bee... I watched the gladiator first time round... Every saturday.. I was addicted to it, my dad used to work with one of them.. Sarisan... He is a fireman!! 

OMG corrina.... Saved by the bell!!!! I was trying to explain to DH what that program was... But he is 44 so wasnt he time! lol! I remember watching it when the first bought out mobile phones.... It was the size of a brick!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Ohhhhhhhh a new thread!!!

Im Lisa (25) for another month anyway, dh is 26, been together for 8 years married for 4 in Sep .

had one failed icsi last year, going to start again next month!! 

God flashbacks!! i had faded ripped jeans and do yo remember the reebok pumps, the tongue had a button thing you pressed and it pumped the trainer up!! God i had a ireally bad perm too 

Lisa xxx


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

I made my own chokers as well Corrina   Omg, this thread is soooo funny, people must think I'm mad in work!! I also had the A-line denim skirts with buttons up the front and long shirts      at the scratch and sniff t-shirt. 

I remember Blake in H&A, I also liked Todd in Neighbours, although looking back, he was so weedy. I loved Zac in Saved by the Bell too and Joey from Blossom (he's really bald now). What other TV did I like........ Heartbreak High, which actually wasn't that good. Gosh I really can't think of anything else, my mind is full of coloured jeans and Kickers  

I remember screaming when watching Gladiators when they fell going up the travelator-thingy, nail biting stuff!!!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

LOL lisa..... It happen to the best of us... ( a bad perm)    Welcome!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

And Pringles!!!! god i must have looked like a right chav!!!

Lisa xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

omg i used to get up especially for saved by the bell

anyone remember sweet valley high too?

my shell suit was a lovely lilac colour and i wore it with white socks and shoes


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

LOL Lisa.. I remember crimping my hair... I looked like a poodle... At the time I loved it! lol


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Jo.... White socks and shoes... Me too


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

I know what yo mean, used to think yo looked great, god i look at the pics now and cringe!!

I had a pale blue shell suit, and an addidas tracksuit that was a red top and nevy blue trousers

i loved Save by the Bell!!!

Lisa xxxxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

carrie3479 said:


> I went to see boyzone, mark morrison, PJ and Duncan and a few others at a mizz roadshow in crawley in 1994!!
> Weekly telly consisted of Blossom and some programme from australia where the kids had their own band.


*OMG Corinna - we probably met there  I went too - i was at the front   Still got the pics somewhere  And that band programme - i remeber that - i cant think what it was called but i think the lyrics of their song were something like 'look at sally she's so funny'  poor sally  People used to call me Blossom all the time 

Lisa & Katie- Hiya  Will chat about your tx's later as I gotta go out now, but will reply properly tonight - this thread is SO good 

OMG Jo - Sweet valley Hiiiiiigh *


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Just quickly, 2 words

bottle tops *


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

This thread is so busy and great everytime i try to post someone else has posted  

I use to have a new kids on the block video and use to love watching it. I use to love saved by the bell had a crush on Zac. I also had a take that 
bag when in junior school. I had a lilac shell suit and thought i looked cool in it. I use to crimple my hair to     was talking about all these kind of things the other day it makes me laugh to think of the things we use to like.  


xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Sweey Valley High was sooooo good!!!!

Pj and Duncan "watch us wreck the mike!! Sike!!!!!"

Lisa xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Lisa....   I thought that was to coolest song ever!!

Sparkles.... Bell tops


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey ladies,
can I play too even if im only in my 20's for another 9 months........... Im sure I had the biggest perm in the South 
X x x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

I also had this dress, well i call it a dress, it was white lace, that was split from the boobs down the front and it had hot pants to go with ti, i wore it with white patent wedges, god im gong red admitting that!! 

And scrunchies, you would pile them on as much as you can!! With a cows lick fringe

Lisa xxxxxxxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

I WISH!!!    (where did 20-something go!!!   )....Whooooooosh, blink!!!

Ang x x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

POGS!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Tamagotchies!!!

Lisa xxxxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

OMG that is spooky Sparkles!! I was about 4 rowns back. I remember us all being told to sit back down on the floor or the roadshow would stop!! There was the chap who is now in hollyoaks but at the time was in 2.4 children presenting with Robbie from Eastenders and they ended up mooching about on stage in their boxers   .. and after wards they had a tuck shop in the foyer!! Ahh those were the days. 

Any one remember the trend of thick black eyeliner and heather shimmer lipstick from Rimmel (I still wear it lol).. god ill have to dig out my final school pic and put it on here lol.. mind you if anyone is on face book ive joined the FF board so you can see that state of my youth!

"sweet valyey hiiiiiiii-iiigh" lol excellent stuff. 

Ohh crimpers! they were leathal if you caught some ones ear in them! any one have a ear clip thing that looked like you had the top of your ear pierced? I had a skull and cross bones.
I went through various phases aswell.. goth... heavy metal.. sad chubby kid with cropped hair and lumberjack shirts  , ohh and the denim jeans with denim shirt and denim jacket! I was soooo sexy! I also (too my shame) had a pair of cycling shorts attatched to a rah rah skirt, the shorts were black and the skirt was purple with HUGE black spots on, it came from kylie! any one remember tammy girl?? I had a lovely sparkly tails suit from there as a child with a white bow tie! the shame of it  

ohh big plastic neon hoop earrings! Thumb rings in silver from cheap market stalls, mood rings, 

words of that era that stick out in my mind Wicked and everything was cool!!

Magazines were Mizz, just seventeen and My guy (later called MG!!).. ohh and look-in!
corrina (not wearing her multi coloured shell suit) x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Lisa.... I have the image in my head of you! lol...

JAG... I would love to see a picture! lol!


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Jo - POGS i loooved pogs i had bags of the things    

Lisa - I loved my hotpants my Dad used to go red when i wore them and tell me i had to get dressed before going out    I also had crochet tops i wore with a bra that had nothing in it   underneath   

Perms... and crimping i loved doing that and having braids put in   

I loved Pj and Duncan had a huge crush on them and had all the songs on tape 
Also remember watching Saved by the Bell and sweet valley high! And reading point horror   

Does anyone remember when it was fashinable to wear your skirts over your trousers..before David Beckham did it    

Bekie

  Tamagotchies i loved my tamagotchie


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I do Bee, I used to have a blue pair of trousers with a white and blue spotty skirt to go over it.. I was all the rage at the time..   And my hair was piled on my head!


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

im sure to regret this and may go into hiding but........









hope it works .. me aged 15! with the make up and the hairspray


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

I had the whole point horror collection, i loved them!!!! 

Nat, i should pop a pic up of me, with my badly permed mushroomesk hair, with a pringle and trackies,    , i cant believe my parents let me go out like that!!

Lisa xxx

OMG Corrina


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

You lot are making me laugh lots!  

Seriuosly Nat - my perm was huge and I used to use mousse, followed by scrunch gel spray followed my hairspray to hold it just right.....

Heather shimmer lipstick yep wore that along with coffee shimmer and black cherry, (did anyone shoplift theres ?)


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

OMG I also wore black cherry lipstick, used to go every where!! 

also used to wear longsleaved tops under shortsleaved ones with a long black skirt, eyeliner smudged all over my eye lids and big black caterpillar boots!!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Corrina... Oh hun, hairspray is not a good look.. But you was only 15! I would dear show you a picture of me when I was 15... To embarassing! lol!


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

LA Gear high top trainers with pink and yellow laces........


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

LOL JAG!!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Nat, i will if you will!!!

Coffee shimmer lippie , and the more hairspray the better!!!

LA Gear, do you remember the ones with the flashing lights?

Lisa xxxx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

I thought I was sooooo cool in mine - ride a bmx anyone?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Coffee shimmer lipstick Lisa.. I use to get that from Boots!! Loved it.... 

Will dig out a picture!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I did JAG... My dad sprayed it red for me!! Good old dad!


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Come on Nat and the rest of you get your teengager pics out, I would only I dont have a scanner


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Me too, will have a look for the worst one!!

i dyed my hair once, when we went to Alton Towers, well did it not start raining and the purple dye ran down my face!!

JAG, i dont either, i just take a pic of it on my phone and do it that way!! no excuse!!!!

Lisa xxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

i wasnt allowed a BMX  i had to have a bright pink racing bike lol. 
had a scalextric though the le mans 24 hour one  
Where did you go on work experience? I went to an estate agents in Horsham, I was made to wear a high necked ruffled shirt with a black waist coat! and a knee length skirt (which I wore to my interview the other week!)
Hairspray was so not me, but I still wear it lol as had all my hair cropped off again! think im going through a mid life crisis heehee


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Neither have I!! But my mum has.. I will do it the weekend... You can see how fachionable I really was! lol


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

ohhh hair dye, now that was one big thing for me.. dyed it orange, black, purple, dark brown, red.. a different colour each week! Im suprised im not bald! Any one remember sun in spray? 
Id love to see piccies of every one else heehee. I was looking at mine the other day and though "OMG I am my dad!"


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Nat - Your dad sprayed it red - wow! mine was red and yellow but it was a boys bike and too big for me (mum and dad got in a sale) I was always falling off  and even now when im cold my knees still go purple from all the old scars !!!!

Work experience - in an infant school, loved it - still work with kids now!

Nat my clinic just rang ive got my training on the 31st of july!!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

WOOOHOOO JAG.. I am so pleased they rang you tonight!!!! Not long to wait at all!!!!      

My BMX was a boys bike, and it was blue... So my dad made it more girly!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

this thread is great   Ive only been logged off a couple of hours and already 4 pages to read    

Crimpers ~ oh how i remember those   I can also remember dancing to whigfields saturday night at the school disco  

I also used to watch noal edmonds and Mr blobby   

I have pics from when i was at school on ********, not sure i want to post one on here tho  

I remember at school you either liked Boyzone or Take That, battle of the bands   
Hi to everyone thats joined us


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Just found some pics of me.

OMG they are soooooo bad!!! in one of them i have a tartan skirt with a crop top and scrunchies in my hair!!! and a HUGE fringe!!!  

Lisa xxxxxx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Lisa I wouldnt have a clue how to get the pic from my phone onto the pc (im rubbish) I guess if I really have to I will take a picture of a photo on my digital camera and upload it - oh hang on all my pics are up the loft and Im scared of spiders and all that !

Nat - how painful was it when you would break hard fall onto the bar??   So Nat the fountain of all knowledge do I start DR 21 days from today or from tomoro? (sorry everyone I know nat from the egg share thread and she is amazing for info)

Re bands - when I was real little I loved Madonna - still do infact going to see her again soon for the 3rd time and I went to see five star when I was 11! Loved NKOTB but didnt do take that or E17 thought I was too cool  loved oasis, supergrass and everything indie as a teen! x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

lol Lisa... When do we get to see it??


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

When you were small did anyone have any of these............
a poochie
a keeper (i had the princess swan one)
a member of the getalong gang
rainbow brite or a rainbow brite sprite (i didnt but desperatly wanted one!)
a popple?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

JAG.. You start counting from day 1 of your AF.. Thats bright red blood... So as you said AF arrive today, then 21 days from today.... So all being well you start DR on the 7th of August!!! OMG how exciting!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Nat,will go and try it, what size do you need to put it at on photobucket?

Lisa xx


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

I had a pink racer bike and my brother had a chopper bike and he always had accidents.  

What was Ur all time best song then ?

xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

I had a turtles skateboard!!

Lisa  xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

heehee, I loved Indie stuff too, still jig about in the car to it even now. The cardigans were good.. anyone recall blame it on the beehive, betty boo, brother beyond.... as for whigfield I can still do the dance heehee, and when at weddings getting merry on a sweet sherry (normally known as JD and coke) I am found dancing to it!! 
Birthday parties as a kid.. why oh why di they always have a clown "shudder" and a really cheesy disco? the music that was always played... Diana Ross - Chain reaction, Some song by Mike and the mechanics and celebration! nothing else, always played pass the parcel, musical statues and stuff like that.. If I were to suggest that to my kids I would be shot down in flames.

Oh and I had a great passion for axle rose  mmmm yummy. 

Just joined the FFs group on face book aswell so dont be suprised if any of you get a strange woman adding you lol

Corrina xx

this thread is growing faster than I can type!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I had a Keeper!!! lol! Lots of them!

I would love to stay and chat but I have to go, my bottle of wine is calling me!!   And DH will be home soon and the house is a bomb site lol!

Happy chatting girls
Natalie xxx

Ps Lisa.. Just use photobucket, like you did with you amazing hoilday snaps... Will have a look tomorrow. xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Lisa, you can change the size of it once its uploaded to photobucket


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

I had a popple, friend from way back was a member of get along gang, I also had magic steps shoes, and hair bobbles with dice on! had posters of the turtles around my room lol


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Natalie, enjoy your wine


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Corrina... I have added you to my face book, just incase you havent a clue who I was!  

I will dekota!!


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

lol you beat me too it heehee, just trawling through people as I flick between the sites.
Have a glass for me 
xx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Lisa I had a skateboard but fell off and split my elbow open trying to do a 360 (i was crap tomboy - always getting hurt!!)

Carrie - oh yeah forgot about brother beyond - loved them too! 

Bye Nat x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I think there are 2 or 3 FF's pages on **

What about roller boots? i never had any as i just fell on my face everytime, but all my friends used to go to the local roller disco on a friday night


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

I loved the rollerdisco - but always got injured !


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

So is there a FF group on ******** then ladies?


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

I could never get the hang of roller boots, I went to get some with my grandad but ended up with bright green converse boots instead.

Anyone remember their leavers disco when they went from primary to secondary school? I still recall what I wore! It was from C and A! I had knee length denim shorts, a lime green t- shirt that had a comedy snake on the fron and read "BOA", neon green knee length socks rolled down, and multi coloured pumps! sex kitten or what! and I tried dancing like the boys, in that kind of running on the spot thing they used to do but fell over 

*sigh*


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

there are about 3 I think, Ive joined 3 anyway lol. feel free to add me and mooch through my hideous school pics lol


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I know what im doing sunday, rooting through all my mums photos from when i was litle, should bring back a few memories and will try and find a hideous one to post on here


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

I didnt notice this thread, but as many of you all know im 21, and TTC... well was untill me and my partner split! 

Congrats to all the Pg ladies x x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi flutterby sorry to hear about you and your partner x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Flutterbye, sorry to hear about you and your partner


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Big   flutterbye, so sorry to hear about you and your partner xxx

looking forward to seeing the piccies heehe

did anyone else get subjected to a paige boy hair cut as a child, and courdroy trousers   my granparents were so mean


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Flutterbye,

Sorry to hear about u and ur partner.  

xx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Carrie - My mum must of hated me as a child - I had the most amazing amount of very bad hair cuts, (piage boy, short back and sides, the chris waddle........) it's prob why im so vain about my hair now  !! !!


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

OMG!!

This thread is hilarious!!

Ok, for my 13th birthday (circa 1992) I had a roller disco. I wore my wonderful rollerskates that were multicoloured, a pair of pink jeans (C&A), a blue long sleeved, highnecked top and a crystal pendant thingy round my neck!! For this same birthday, I got a pair of bright blue   Ascot trainers with the great big puffy tongue that stuck out!!      I have numerous photos where I had put my very thick fringe into sponge rollers   so that it was curly!! Gawd knows why?!?!?!    

I also owned a 'keeper'. And a blue and pink cassette player from Boots. My first 'album' was Smash Hits 1989 on tape and I played it to death!!    

I also had a pair of jeans which I loved which had a picture of a boy smoking a spliff on the bum pocket!! How I ever got my parents to buy them for me, I'll never know!!    I used to wear them with a shirt tied round my waist and with chunky boys school shoes!!    I was the bee's knees!!


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Kitten are you as late 20's as me? x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Spliffy jeans, they had a crotch that hun to the knees lol god I remember them, my BF (first true love   ) used to weat them. 
You could get the messanger bags as well!! Any one have a kangol flat cap?? ... my friend had jogging bottoms that had NAFF NAFF written sdown the leg lol
there was also those red spot clothes (I think It was red spot) from 7 up and there were other 7 up clothes out aswell heehe


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

JAG - 29 in October so not far behind you!!   

I had a NAFF NAFF jacket that was reversible!! It was purple fleece on one side and black waterproofy type material the other!!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi ya can i join this thread please??
I am mid 20's, well right in the middle   
I am not TTC at the o as i have a 14 week lil girl  
But am looking to start TTC next June for number 2   
Any help i can give i will, although i didnt have TX in the end, does this matter??

Liz x x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Not too far behind then (can't believe im gonna be 30 next yr  still feel like .. ...well like 'just a girl'  ), god this conversation doesn't get boring does it?  Salt and Pepper, Nennah Cherry - they so rocked or er rapped?  Me and my sis used to make up dances in our bedroom to some song we had recorded off the radio then go down stairs and make my mum, dad and brother watch it!  Me and my bestfriend made up a dance and did in assembly to the whole school - oh the shame!

Hi Lizzy M x


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hiya LizzyM!!

We can both be useless together!!   

Salt n Pepa - I wanna have SEX bay-beeee!!


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

lol I feel the same 30 cant be right, I think we should check our birth certs!! I still feel like a child (and act like one most of the time) 
I remember going to a playschemes thing when I was in the last year of primary school, me and my mate Kelly had been practicing a dance for weeks and we did it for the talent comp! we are surounded by teddys and jived to teddy bear by Elvis!! Me and the same friend also did a talent comp at high school which was the final dance in dirty dancing (I was patrick!!!) We couldnt do any of the dance moves so just p!$$3d about on the stage, then the final act came on and did the whole routine to a T.. ohh the shame!

Did you have to watch look and Read at school?? With Wordy? he sung magic E!!!! and they had stories like fairground and some alien spacey thing. Cosmo and dibs were good aswell on you and me


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey,

Do you remember rezerrection? i had the top and all the videos, used to dance like a mad man round my house!!  

Love Lisa xxxxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hiya Lizzy  

Kitten ~ i remember the Spliffy jeans/tops etc. Had a few myself (was a bit of a tomboy, well a lot actually   )

Salt n pepper ~ still love push it     

Gawd what must we have looked like


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

oh and you had to love MC hammer I had baggy pjs and danced in the hall like him heehee

ahh those were they days

sylvanian families, Hawaii barbie, WWF (world wildlife friends) sticker books, wrestling cards, garbage pall kids, cabbage patch kids...


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Carrie - it was called space boy and they did one with badger girl - loved em and yes I collected garbage pail kid cards
Lisa - dont remember rezerrection 
Hi Dakota


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

it was dance music, the kind where you wear a boiler suit and have glo sticks!! 

Lisa xxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Ahhhh thats the ones (there are some clips on you tube as I just had a peak!)

I remember glo sticks .. horrid when they leaked, giant candy dumbies, sweet necklaces and 1p sweets that cost 1p! Proper pic n mix from the corner shop, sweet peanuts and army n navys yummy


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

What about quenchy cups!! You would bite a wee hole in the bottom of it!! 

Lisa xxx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

lisa - everytime I see your pic of the hoff it makes me smile!


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

ohhhh myyyyy goddd! i go for tea and theres like a hundred pages to read!!!  

who mentioned magic e? ive got magic magic e in my head now lol. anyone remember geordie racer? through the gragons eye and badger girl?  

i would put a pic of me up but im too embarrased!

am on ******** though and think there may be a few there lol


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

OMG just noticed that rofl...... wouldnt that pic be fab also if it was put in software and flipped back n forth to music !!
Sorry going a bit   whilst hunting you tube


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

sorry that was me who mentioned Magic E!!! 
Hmm off to find you on face book now MUWUHAHAHAHAHAHa! <<evil laugh btw lol


----------



## Neeta (Jul 28, 2004)

Just stumbled across this thread and it's brought back so many memories  keepers, popples, spliffy jeans, naff naff, geordie racer, pj and duncan   

Keep them coming.....


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Love PJ and Duncan!!   
I threw the tape out though as i wore it out so much!!

Were you east 17 or take that!!
Or Blur or oasis??


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

East 17 and Blue for me


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

What have I started!

I do remember a few things, now you come to mention it 
Take That, byker grove & Saved by the bell  . . . .


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Evening Ladies,
  
   Can i join? Me, I'm 26 (god have to think then) DP 35. Me, As you can see from my sig. DP has 2 children from Ex wife. Me, Never even thought about children untill i met him 3 years ago.. Never even thought about whether i had a regular cycle etc as i never did as i had a 3 year impant in my arm so made periods very irregular once every 4-5 months maybe.

Anyway, We started our 1st Egg Share ICSI 1st July but i had the worst migrane's ever so bad that i locked myself in a dark room for 4 days and didn't drink/eat which made it worse, So clinic stopped my treatment 2 weeks in. I am now waiting on AF to start the short protocol  

Such Flash backs going on here: Shell Suits, Spliffy stuff, Adidas Tracksuits, Kickers and the Fruit of the loom jumper for school. ALong with the tie tied the wrong way around (with the skiny bit) Either that or a massive knot! 

I loved Boyzone.. But prefered E17 to take that. & the bumb bags! Oh my days... Did anyone have those pretend dummies that hung around your neck? They were like glass and they came in all different colours?..  

So much of the clothes i used to wear are coming back now.. & i did see someone in a pair of ski-pants the other day with heels on.

I have crossed some of you before on different threads, But to those i haven't.. Hello   It will be nice to speak to people doing different sorts of treatment as i really only chat on the EggShare boards... Oh and bog brother (can't miss that one)  

Also did anyone used to get drunk on 20:20? Or was that just me?


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

sorry kind of gatecrashing I was boyzone none of the others

oh I had the dummies and trolls


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

☺Clare☺ said:


> oh I had the dummies and trolls


Clare - Yeah the trolls - Loved them! I had lots of the pen toppers! I used to collect those kinder egg terrapins also back in the day.

Going back to when i was very little.. Rainbow Bright.. Oh loved it! & my Little pony.. Loved my Yellow Tea Pot as a child and actually still have it. 

I loved Ant & Dec too... And Paul Nicholls  Went to the 'Big Bash' at the NEC and seen them there... Did a rediculas news broadcast in a booth and got a video which i still have and infact showed DP a while ago... oooohhh the shame a big perm with 2 little clips in the front.


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*20:20 god yeah - could down the whole bottle in about 5 seconds flat 

Burmuda shorts
Bad Boys Inc
Wrigleys advert - on the bus
Grotbags
Wacaday - mustn't pause, mustn't hesitate or you'll get a bash on the head like this , or like this  Where do you want your plaster? *


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

♥sparklequeen♥ said:


> *
> Wacaday - mustn't pause, mustn't hesitate or you'll get a bash on the head like this , or like this  Where do you want your plaster? *


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Dungarees and hooded tops?? My older cousins wore them and I thought they were so cool, I think by the time I convinced my mum to get me some they had gone out of fashion though!

Re: Trolls - I did an agency job when I was at college and went to the russ berry toy factory and had to dress trolls for 2 whole days! It was a pilot and air hostess, did you ever consider someone was paid to dress toy trolls?


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Grrrrr - Anyone else's DP far from  perfect!! He's been to the pub come in and just got all arsey about next to nothing and stormed off to bed !


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hayley, Mine has been over at the tennis courts with his lovely Children...NOT! (who as you know after 1 of them calling me a silly  we don't get on) Just come in and is now sitting in the other front room watching Kung Fu Panda.. i am just about to sit and watch last weeks hollyoaks as i missed it all.


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

for us both, tomorrow he'll laugh and just shrug it off and say he was just a bit drunk - but it annoys me - alot !  enjoy hollyoaks x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OMG 11 Pages ..You lot talk more than the Nutters   good to see this thread doing so well ..and errr who had to mention a-ha Morten Harket swoon .. I adored a-ha and went to several of their concerts which were FAB   ..you are drifting into the 80's now that was an era  

Night all  and big  to all that need them 
Cat x


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

OMG - I was gone for a few hours and pages and pages to read    I remember popples..and i have to say i was a take that/spice girls person   Also someone mentioned Syvanian Families... i loooovoed those i had masses of the things, houses, buses, mills and alsorts   I do also remember dungarees.. i loved those   

Just a girl - I want that job!!!! Sorry about your DP hun... myDH can be like that sometimes and then expects me to forget it ever happened! He can sulk for England

SparkleQueen - He still does that routine now..only for drunken adults    

Watn1 - I went to that at the NEC and i saw Kavana (who i had a krush on at the time lol) and i managed to get a kiss on the cheek as we went over to say hello after   

Hope your having a lovely weekend... we dont have much planned..we are off to the Waterfront in Dudley tonight to see my sister and DH's friends! Then hopefully carboot tomorrow and then farm shop!

Bekie


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

OHHH sorry Aha was me again lol.... he was ohhhh dreamy!!

Timmy mallet used to and still does get on my (.)(.)s!

I still have dungarees, and went to a pub year before last in them (with a hooded top on!  )to watch a metallica tribute band who are friends of my mother, and got ID'd for for asking for a J20! as there policy is not to allow under 14s in the place so the woman told me! Blinkin cheek, showed her my driving license and she looked sooooo embarassed 

I had trolls, they were fun little things, used to be able to get hooooofing great big ones which were a little freaky. I used to have the kinder egg turtles aswell. I had 2 pairs of bermuda shorts they were really compfy.

Ohh the 80s were so cool, still young enough to run a bout carefree with no troubles and there was more sun and decent snow in the 80s!! (or was that just me!) little girls wore little yolked dresses and everyone had their favorite party frock. How I miss those day *sniff*

adverts of the 80s/90s were excellent :
the milk one "acrington stanley, ooo are they?" 
Beans means Heinz
the chip advert with the builders singing in the van
Macdonalds with the "villains" in 
the ahhh bisto adverts with her off of loose women

once again there is a whole heap on you tube that I have gone through!!

tv programmes.. He-man, Thundercats "thunder thunder thunder thunder cats", she -ra, proper seasame street....

actually feeling very old now!

Corrina xx

Just need to add that the opinions expressed on this thread are personal opinions and not ff opinions 
sorry boring i know but just have to say it


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

I collected the kinder egg turtles...my nephews eat kinder egss now and the prizes are rubbish! Nothing collectable at all  

Loved, Transformers, Airwolf (Saturday afternoons   ) PowerRangers, She -Ra, Thundercats


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

whoever mentioned the big yellow teapot just bought back some bad memories! it was my favourite toy ever until my mum threw it across the room and broke it!   i still remind her of this now lol 

ohhh i love this thread  

hey cat!!! im here


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Morning Jo   Morning All   ooh it was green treehouses in my day, Smurfs, Top Trumps, which I notice are back again! flourescent leg warmers (not that I ever did such a thing) Rollerdiscos, Huckleberrys   , a-ha, wham, Duran Duran  I think I need to start a growing up in the 70/80's thread too  
Cat x


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I used to have a pair of white denim short dungarees. My dad always used to call me 'Blossom' when I wore them.   

Anyone remember jelly shoes?!?!?!?


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

OMG jelly shoes!!

I had a high heeled silver pair which were glittery and i wore them woth everything coz i thought they were the bees knees  

I also had a flat purple pair     
Oh the shame!!


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Lizzy - I think bat winged jumpers/tops were commonly matched with my jelly shoes and I had a matching jelly bag/basket thing!


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I had a pair of clear ones with glittery bits inside them and (oh the shame!!) I used to wear mine with my white dungarees!!


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

did anyone have cabbage patch kids?

also did your 'gang' used to have 'cool' words you used to use?! for some reason we used to stick our thumbs up and say 'fashion' to each other lol


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Fashion    
I am crying with laughter here!!

I had some stripy coloured dungarees!!

I didnt have any cabbage patch kids, did i miss out


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Oooooh!!

I had a pair of stripey jeans!! A la C&A!!    With big turn-ups in them!!    Again worn with blue Ascot trainers!!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Evening all,

Hope we are all ok?  

Just a girl ~   to DP, hope he has made it up to you  

I was born 83 so i guess my era is 80's/90's   

Did anyone have a sega mega drive or Nintendo64? I used to love playing sonic the hedgehog   I was in middle school when the spice girls started out, and remember we all used to stand in a group in the playground singing wanabee  

I did have a pair of dungarees, but you had to where them with the straps undone, you were so uncool if you wore them properly


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

I use to have a sega mega drive and my little brother still has his Nintendo 64. I know what u mean about the dungarees that is still the fashion now wearing them with the straps undone.


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

We had the sega mega drive with sonic!!
I love sonic so when Dp got an xbox i found a game with all the sonic ones on and used to play that   
We have sold it now though


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I used to have a SNES!   ooooh me and my sister loved playing Mario cart until ooooh midnight (sooo late   ) - I'm 26.  

Cabbage patch kids, loved 'em!

Anyone remember the raggy dolls?!


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

OMG Raggy Dolls!!!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Didnt there used to be a snog??

Raggy dolls
Raggy dolls.............

Come on i am being   

I swear there was a song


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Cant remember raggy dolls  

Not sure if this was the 80's or 90's but it was fashionable to wear odd socks   I used to love wearing pink on one and orange on the other


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I think that might have been the 80's hun. I remember having a pair of sox which were black and had multicoloured neon stripes on them.

Did anyone else wear slouch sox?? Those massive socks which came up over your knees?? And worn pushed down in little ridges round your ankles?? They had to be JUST right!!   

Or, dolly shoes!! With high heels?? For school??


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Raggy dolls,
Raggy dolls,
Dolls like you and me!!

Can't remember any more tho...........


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Thats it Kitten   
I keep trying to sing it to the tune of smelly cat from Friends!!


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

If it's any consolation, so do I!!


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

I remember ragg dolls and trying to remember the song lol 
xx


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi
hope you dont mind me joining in, I joined the forum a few days ago and I have just seem this 20 somthing thread...I am 27 (28 in Nov) and my Dh is 23.  I remember all of the things which you are talking about, especially raggy dolls, I loved it!!
the song went like this:
Raggy Dolls, Raggy Dolls.......Dolls like you and me
Raggy Dolls, Raggy Dolls....... made imperfectly  
la la la and your fingers are all toes, be like the raggy dolls and sing our la la song (as you can see I cant remember all the words. LOL) but just singing through the song in my head has brought back so many memories.... 

Looking forward to chatting to lots of you
x


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Sun flower thank you so so so much   
That has stopped me doing my head in


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Sun flower, That made me   was trying to think how it went get it in my mind now  

xx


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Glad I could help!!  
I loved sad sack!! do you remeber him?? and then there was `back to front` and claude the french guy!! LOL


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

lol been singing the bloomin raggy dolls song in my head since reading that!! 



(hope it works lol)
Do you remember raccoons? used to love cyril sneer!!

Sweets like Nerds were about then aswell, and proper opal fruits!! they days when a snickers was a marathon.

I had an atari 2600 first of all and had space invaders and caterpillar on it! then got a snes, loved mario and used to be able to complete all the levels on 1 life! When I was at secondary school my grandad wanted to get me a proper computer so brought me a BBCb! with cassette drive ROFL, it never worked!!

Re the odd socks, when we went to chessington the other week there was a group of girls who were all wearing and assortment of neon socks and legwarmers but had swapped with each other so they were wearing odd ones, I had to chuckle to myslef.

Corrina xx

/links


----------



## Neeta (Jul 28, 2004)

It's not much of a life when you're just a pretty face,
Just to be whoever you are is no disgrace,
Don't be scared if you don't fit in,
Look who's in the reject bin!
It's the Raggy Dolls, Raggy Dolls, Dolls like you and me,
Raggy Dolls, Raggy Dolls made imperfectly,
So if you got a bump on your nose or a lump on your toes,
Do not despair,
Be like the Raggy Dolls, and say I just don't care,
'Cause Raggy Dolls, Raggy Dolls,
Are happy just to be, 
Raggy Dolls, Raggy Dolls,
Dolls like you and me!

It's not much of a life when you're just a pretty face,
Just to be whoever you are is no disgrace,
Look around and you will find,
People of every kind!
Like the Raggy Dolls, Raggy Dolls, Dolls like you and me,
Raggy Dolls, Raggy Dolls made imperfectly, 
So if you're not at ease with your knobbly knees and your fingers are all thumbs,
Stand on your two left feet and join our raggy doll chums!
'Cause raggy dolls, raggy dolls
Are happy just to be,
Raggy dolls, raggy dolls,
Dolls like you and me!

       

Check out this website http://80scartoons.co.uk/index.php

/links


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh gawd!!

Someone was bound to do it and YUP!!


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Evening lovely ladies,

Ahhh raggy dolls, that was on around the same time as the shoe people and poddington peas (which I had as a ring tone not so long ago !) and what about the family ness 'angus where's your thistle whistle?', me and my bestfriend used to get sent out of english class in senior school as we would sit and sing old kids tv theme tunes that we used to watch.....

Did anyone of you girlies have a li-lo ball, i gave myself blisters within the first couple of days of using it as I did bare foot!  Was so chuffed when I managed 100 bounces without falling off, I used to get my mum to count but i'm sure she didnt do it, she was just watching corrie and would shout a random number when I'd ask how many I'd managed  !!

Ahhhh playing out the front late into the summer evenings with all the kids in our road; kerbie, british bulldog, french skipping, double dutch, white horses (don't know if that was game we made up or it was something everyone played?) and knowing you didnt have to be in till you could hear your mum calling your name up the road!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I forgto how many cartoons I actually watched 

/links


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

awwwwww I love that song  Poddington peas and Family ness were fab. Anyone remember moschops?  a little Dinosaur it was narrated by bernard cribbins. the wombles, the flumps ohhh I love kids telly!!

Me and my mate used to play in the road till gawd only knows what time!! Kids used to knock at each others door and ask "Mrs. suchnsuch, is soandso coming out to play?" if only kids had manners like that now. Loads of sleepovers, practically everyweekend, treehouses and camping in the garden!!

I had a li-lo ball!! Fell off more times than I care to remember. Pogo sticks and running through sprinklers.

Anyone still love the brat pack movies of the 80s? Wierd science, breakfast club, some kind of wonderful, pretty in pink etc.. Some kind of wonderful being one of my all time faves, but then I could watch them al over and over... Stand by me, Goonies, lost boys. We have most of them on DVD now, really good to relax to with a bar of choccie...

Corrina xx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Morning   Dakota & Carina you early birds..........

The lost boys is my favourite film ever - used to have the soundtrack and everything!

So what are you the '20 somethings' up to today?  Im off to my friends for a roast beef dinner hmmmm, why is it always so much nicer when you dont have to make it or clean up from it?  Ive done nothing but eat this weekend, last night I saw the girls and my friend made us all fajitas, chili, potato skins, pizza, nacho's, garlic bread and then we had chocolate fountain with marshmallows, popcorn, strawbs, bananans and doughnuts for dunking (there was only 4 of us eating !) Oh well AF is here so I sort of have an excuse 
x x x


----------



## Mrs_Gally (Apr 17, 2008)

Morning All,

Can I join you I'm 24 (25 next month) and DH is 31. Been married 11 months and been TTC for nearly four years!! Was diagnosed with Endo in 2005 and DH told he had low sperm count in 2006 (It has gone from 12mil to 2mil between 2006 and Feb of this year!!!). In Aug 2006 we were told we would never conceive naturally and we had our first ICSI (BFN) in Feb this year. Got another Gynea appointment next month and DH has just been referred to a urologist for the first time though we're just waiting for the appointment to come through.

I'm glad this thread has been set up because I've always felt so young on these boards!! Though thankfully no one here has ever given the "your only young you still have time" speach that I get from every other person who knows we are having problems. I hate it...... I find it so patronising!! (though I'm told it's because I'm overly sensitive  )

Rachel xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Rachel you are not overly sensitive hunny   people do not think about what they say before they say it   and a lot of people do not realise how immensely painful infertility is and like to think that is is just a matter of time and that their little sayings will come true but unfortunately life doesn't work that way and we just find their well meant comments blooming annoying, irritating, upsetting   and want to bop them on the head    

Good luck with DH's SA       and     that your dream is just round the corner  

Cat x


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Rachel,

DH and I also used to get that. We started ttc when we were 25. Unfortunately, nobody can see whats going on under the surface. Of course, now we've got C, everyone who used to tell us to relax and it would happen now feels justified in saying it.    

So, now we get 'See, I told you!!'   

One thing you will NEVER get on here is 'You're only young yet.' etc.


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Rachel,

I know how u feel to, All we ever get is Ur still young it will happen. Yeah right so why hasn't it then. I look really young for my age (About 16) and when I go to my clinic i feel that people stare because we are young and look young. 

I try and take no notice of them but it dies get me mad sometimes.

xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Just a girl ~ enjoy your sunday roast   Im off to my mums for a chinese later as she couldnt be bothered to cook sunday lunch   They are on a ramble today so I forgive her     

Rachel ~ your not over sensitive hun     People just dont realise what they are saying   more so if they dont know anythings wrong. I think people tend to be a bit more tactful when they know its not going to be quite so easy but not always   Thats the great thing about this website, every single one of us knows whats its like, and understands us wether we are 20 or 40  

Nikki xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

rachel   i get that too, some people just dont think   

ive been singing 'gummy bears, bouncing here and there and everywhere' in my head all morning lol


----------



## Mrs_Gally (Apr 17, 2008)

I tend to just say I may be young but my insides aren't. My doctor has told us we have problems and it needs to happen soon and they know more than anyone what they're talking about. It usually shuts them up  

Talking on cartoons this morning, can anyone remember the one with bears it it that used to have magic potions for things?? (Or was it the gummy bears??)


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i think that was gummy bears

or maybe care bears?


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hiya Girls, well we popped down to my Nan and Grandads today and ended up staying for sausage and mash  I like going down there and helping with the dinner as she has a huuuuuge kitchen where as we have a glorified hole in the wall! Typical 1930s house!.

The gummy bears were sooo cute. As for the care bears I was made to go and see the stage prodution in Horsham as a child for my friends birthday, they made her little brother dance on stage with them!! The poor mite. 

well Im now off to sort out the piles of laundry that have built up over the space of 24 hours, why do men and kids seem to get through so many clothes?? Then I have to take everything out of dishwasher and wash it by hand because the bl**dy thing has died a death      and everything is still grotty, wet but grotty 
Why does it always happen on a sunday?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Just noticed this thread  

I am in my 20's too. 26  

Hope your all ok. Can u squeeze one more in?

xxxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

You following me this morning


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hello Ladies...

Hope you've all had a good weekend... have been so busy i havent had chance to read or catch up!

I did see a post about the SNES though i looooved it especially Paperboy    and playing zool and Monkey Island on the omega   

I remember Care Bears and Gummy Bears    I used to collect the Care Bear Teddys lol

Rachel - Your not oversensitive... i get it all the time, problem is DH's family really dont get it (not for lack of trying though) and everytime we mention the clinic or tx they say well it could still happen naturally couldnt it.. and well yes it could but the chances are pretty slim..Dh only has 4% normal forms and is only just squeezed in the normal bracket for sperm count.... they only hear the yes though   Then tell us we have plenty of time! DH is very broody though and he has just had this 30th Birthday and i think he is feeling like time is moving on for him!

Will try and stay caught up this time    DH is taking me out in my car this afternoon.. i am dreading it he has no paitence and i havent been in it since i failed my driving test in spetember last year because the whole experience was just awful   So not looking forward to that   What is everyone else upto today?

Bekie


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

LizzyM said:


> You following me this morning


  You wish


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi girls mind if I join you?

I am in my 20's used clomid for the 1st time at 23 as been ttc for 14mths and used it again at 25, both times I was very lucky 

still in my 20's but only for a year or two now lol x x x x


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Right,   WHO started the Raggy Dolls? I can't get it out of my head now   I've even tried sining the Gummy Bears song instead, but nooooo, all I can hear is Raggy Dolls   (wasn't a big fan of Raggy Dolls, they were all too sappy and needed to toughen up, like the ThunderCats, yeah!!!)

Gosh, so much over 1 weekend! I was away and didn't get logged on and have spent ages catching up! All I can say is yes to everything you have all said   I would like to highlight Mood Rings "oh, look, I'm cross", popples and keepers, Rainbow Brite and her horse Starlite who were chased by Murky and Lurky, coloured jeans, Tammy girl, trying in vain to curl your hair because your mum wouldn't buy you crimpers   and Sweet Valley High....

I was thinking over the weekend about some 90'2 one hit wonders, who remembers any of these guys? 
Lisa Loeb, Kriss Kross "Jump", Outhere Brothers "Boomboomboom, lemme hear you say Wayoo, wayooooo", Kavana  , The entire cast of neighbours releasing a single at some point.....


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Weeza - I still have lisa loeb on my computer    I still listen to that now    I did love the outhere brothers song


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I LOVED Sweet Valley High!!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Afternoon all,

I loved swet valley high too  

Weeza ~ i used to love the outhere brothers   and gangsta's paradise  

Hi saila and Sarah  

Ive been swimming this morning and off out again now to look for a cooker and fridge freezer   why is it everything packs up at once?   I feel this month all i have done is give money to other people/companys   I have my tax to order later online too     

NIkki xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oooo I got a new fridge/freezer yesterday from Comet! 

Gets delivered a week Thursday its one of those American ones with plumbed in water and ice dispenser!

xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Is it just me but the ones with the water dispenser in the door, Where do you stand your milk?   

Ive ordered both fridge freezer and cooker   but have to wait till 18th aug for delivery   Wasnt to much of a shock to the system after discount


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

ohh we looked at one of those scrummy american ones but we have stupidly small kitchen and all out white goods are crammed into the outhouse/utility. So you have to litterally squeeze through as it is. Dish washer is on its last legs.. why does it always happen this time of year when there are loads of weddings, birthdays and the bloomin expensive summer hols? either that or they breakdown at crimbo?! GRRRR

heehee Stephan Dennis had a dodgy single Im sure that was one of the worst although I think they must put it in contracts now "you must at least squeal into a mic once during your acting on Neighbours" I loved especially for you though and still do  

Anyone remember the cartoon Barney? Not the purple dinosaur but the old english sheepdog, there was a mouse that lived on his head?! Of course button moon, bagpuss, trumpton were classics

as for music the prodigy is still secret fave of mine, I like Charely. taken from that child saftey advert... "charley says always telly your mummy and daddy where you are going" "Meoaoewowowowowww"  
The Mr soft advert made me chuckle but then I am easily pleased  

Corrina


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ladies I am going to be a killJoy, very soon this thread will be moved into the Chit Chat area 
as its aim was for those TTC while still in their 20's to "bond" and not as a thread to reminice the '90s 
however its been great to see the response and obviously a common bond!

Cat will be making a part 2 on Thursday and moving you all  

~Dizzi~


----------



## Mrs_Gally (Apr 17, 2008)

Can we still have a 20 somethings thread for those of us still having tx so we can still get some support though

Rx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Mrs_Gally said:


> Can we still have a 20 somethings thread for those of us still having tx so we can still get some support though
> 
> Rx


Its a 20 something TTC = trying to concieve thread  so its for those on the tx road


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Mrs_Gally said:


> Can we still have a 20 somethings thread for those of us still having tx so we can still get some support though


We are here to support each other, think we just got a little carried away remembering the 90's


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

certainly took my mind off the last few days of my 2ww 
How are you ladies this morning? 
AF turned up yesterday the compete cow  but heres to trying again this month  

Im off for a walk around the Devils punch bowl later with DS and the pooch so fingers crossed both should be completely zonked out this afternoon!!!

Corrina xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry  turned up Corrina  

How is everyone this morning??

xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

to Corrina!!
Sorry hun  

Morning Salia, how are you today hun?

Morning all you lovely ladies  

x x x


----------



## Mrs_Gally (Apr 17, 2008)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Mrs_Gally said:
> 
> 
> > Can we still have a 20 somethings thread for those of us still having tx so we can still get some support though
> ...


Yes I know that. What I meant is as this one is being moved to chit chat can we start another one here just for support etc. If there are new people joining wanting support they will be put off joining a support thread in general chit chat 15+ pages long. Just thought it would be a good idea keeping one here.

R


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Oooops, my bad, I think i was the one who started the 90's reminiscing   I have to say, I roared with laughter reading the posts come thick and fast on Friday though!

Fair enough if the thread is to be split, hopefully a lot of the same young'uns will keep posting on both! I know I will


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Corrina   Sorry the dreaded witch turned up, have a nice day walk later, byt the way what is the devils punch bowl?  

Got a quiet 5 mins while L is asleep, then he is being dropped off at MIL's for the day   gives me chance to catch up on my housework, although probley end up spending most of the day on here  

Nikki xx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Good morning everyone

Corrina -   sorry AF showed up... i am waiting for mine which should arrive on Friday so i am being a right nightmare to live with...

Nikki - I think i'd be making the most of the day and housework wouldnt be at the top of my list   Then i'm not really a fan of it begin with  

Sailia - I am so jealous of your fridge/freezer   I have wanted one of those for ages... but we have a small odd shaped kitchen and really there are only just enough cupboards as it is   So we cant have one til we can extend the kitchen and that wont be for a long while yet... far too expensive and stressful!

We dont have much news regarding our tx at the minute we are still waiting to reach the top of the waiting list, i know how lucky we are to get NHS funding but i am so impatient i just want to get started now! We have just over 5 weeks til we should reach the top of the list, so hoping we can start in September really! We are having 3 goes at IUI and if that doesnt work onto IVF    I've been stalking the posstman for over a month now waiting for our letter in case it came early lol.... the IUI girls think he may have spotted me as he stopped coming everyday and now comes maybe 3 times a week   

Bekie


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

*Bee* said:


> I've been stalking the posstman for over a month now waiting for our letter in case it came early lol.... the IUI girls think he may have spotted me as he stopped coming everyday and now comes maybe 3 times a week
> 
> Bekie


Bekie, ive been doing the same!! your post made me laugh as the postman literally just ran up to the door and posted some letters and ran back to his van!!  im not that bad am i?!!  

corina  sorry for af  and yes what is the devils bowl thing?! sounds scary!

morning to everyone else, hope you're all ok 

jo xxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

lol I remember waiting for my letter aswell, not sure which was more stressful the waiting to start or the 2ww 

The devils punch bowl is in Hindhead (think its classed as Hampshire, but its right on the Surrey Hampshire border so not entirely sure!) Its a big nature reserve kind of place, lots of wooded areas for walking, bike riding and horse riding etc. I normally walk round Rodborough common with the poochie but did that twice yearsterday just to get out of the house! So thought I would try some where else. Its only about 5 mins up the road (hindhead tunnel roadworks willing that is) and they have a little cafe type place there. Excellent for adventurous 8 year old boys with a liking for all things creepy crawly!! Its called the punch bowl (I believe this is the reason) because it is a HUUUUUGE bowl in the forest almost a canyon really but is all wooded.

http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/main/w-vh/w-visits/w-findaplace/w-hindheadcommonsthedevilspunchbowlcafe/

I avoid taking DH on such walks as after half an hour he is whinnying on that he aches, the pansy lol. I normally try to take the camera with me so I get pictures of the kids that dont involve prizing them off the pc 

House work *shudder* cant stand the stuff, I find that the more I clear up the more the kids, dog and husband trash the place

Well off to prepare for the walk, then its off to Haslemere to the petshop to look at stick insects with DS  apparently he wants one for a birthday pressie.... anyone had one? are they as boring as they look lol. Id like a small furry outside pet but the cats would try and eat it 

take care Corrina xxx
/links


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

NuttyJo said:


> *Bee* said:
> 
> 
> > I've been stalking the posstman for over a month now waiting for our letter in case it came early lol.... the IUI girls think he may have spotted me as he stopped coming everyday and now comes maybe 3 times a week
> ...


Jo -  i know just what you mean... i'm often at the door waiting behind it  Bit like a dog snatching the post  Our poochie doesnt get a look in 

Corrina - Its more stressful than i thought it would be i swing from i cant wait to start.. to i dont know if i can do this if it wont work! My mind needs a rest and as soon as i know were starting i can just get on with it! Sounds like you have a lovely day planned though  No info on stick insects though i'm not a fan of creepy crawlies 

Bekie


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am fine thank!!

Happy as larry coz my new kitchen is being fitted ( I keep telling everyone about my new kitchen   ) I need to get my bum in gear and ring up for gardeners to come out and give me quotes!

xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Need some advice  

Have been feeling strange (stranger than normal!) for the past few days and af is due Thursday (ticker is wrong as never changed it) and Sunday night I had a weird hot feeling in my tummy followed by cramps etc. Caved and did a test yesterday expecting it to be bfn but it came back with a faint line. I keep getting really bad pains and backache and waves of sickness but even with all that I still think the test was wrong   I had the same thing a few months ago but then started to bleed and passed a clot - only difference was this was during the middle of my cycle   What is going on with my body?!!   DH says to ignore the test and see what happens which is what im trying to do but then I still have that tiny bit of hope that it might just be happening   

Why cant it ever be easy? I always imagined being able to tell my dh im pregnant and being really happy and excited but I just feel stressed and stupid for thinking it could happen   Spose im gonna have to wait and see what happens Thursday and if af arrives. 

I just needed to get that out of my head, thanks! 

jo x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Oooooooooooooh Jo hun - that sounds positive, especially cos no bleeding yet - i'm  for you hun. Dont think there is much you can do until Thursday comes...other than test everyday   BUT thats stressful in itself as we know, but at least its looking good babes. Everything crossed for you (except my eyes otherwise i'd look like a complete freeeak)      

Perhaps we should get a list together of everyone on this thread so its easy to see who is who and what their circumstances are?  (My mumnesia is terrible )*


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Jo,

That sounds good     , what test did you use? 

How is everyone today? Im going to work soon   , its gorg outside too, ill be stuck indoors till 9pm

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Oooo Jo - That sounds very promising hun... remember the difference is last time it was mid cycle your only 2 days from AF so it could well be a true line hun! Will keep everything crossed for you and    that its a good strong line on thursday!

Lisa - I'm jealous its blinking miserable here nothing but grey clouds and its quite chilly too!

Sparkle - I like that idea   I am terrible at lists though even when i was a mod i couldnt keep up with them    Mumnesia that made me  i have a bad case of that already, god help me when i get pregnant and become a mummy i may just lose my mind altogether  

Salia - I hope you'll be posting pics when your kitchen is done  

Bekie


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Saila, we just got our newkitchen put in a couple of months ago, il ove it!!! Always in it, whats your ne kitchen like?

Bekie, if i could send the sun to you, i would!! It lovely up here today, took the bin out at 8am and it was hot , im off on holiday nex wek, hope it stays like this!!

Sparkles, good idea on the list, i have a really bad memory 

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

thanks girls, thought i was going mad   dh thinks i am anyway   i dont think i dare test anymore, at least until thurs anyway. im just worried as it was a cheap test and im not sure how reliable they are   we shall see... am still wanting to vomit all the time though so thats keeping me hopeful! (unless ive poisoned myself lol  )

i dont mind putting a list together in a bit if anyone wants me to? then our lovely mods can move it to the start of the thread or whatever they do with them   

and i want some sunshine too please! its very dull here and cloudy


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Oh hun, im so praying for you   Its fab you feel sick - im sure you havent poisoned yourself - it might be nerves (and that ickle bubba in there )

Id love you to do a list  *big sigh of relief* it would be SO helpful babes 

Here's some  and some  for you - its REALLY hot here *


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Here is some sun for everyone!!!

Lisa xxx


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi everyone
If you do start a list - can I join please? We have got our first appointment with the consultant on Thursday, very nervous but very excited....hoping for a 2009 baby!! 
Good luck and best wishes to all
hope you get your BFP on Thursday Jo

Sun Flower x


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Jo        for you, they all sound like good signs!

If anyone is going to do a list (I love lists!) can I please be added? We have our planning appointment this day week, the 29th July and will be starting D/R for ICSI#1 within the next few weeks!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Ohh for the list, i start 2nd icsi, with August af, so should be around 28th Aug, but will know when af turns up!! 

Lisa xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

should i do the list in sections - like maybe: mummy to a miracle, having tx & awaiting tx?

suggestions welcome to make it easier for me lol!


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

That sounds like a good plan jo... covers all the bases really.... perhaps have a subsection for going through tx.. for the 2ww'ers


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*yeah, sounds good....ttc naturally, waiting to start, cycling, 2ww, finally pregnant, mummies to miracles etc*


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Jo ~             You have good signs

As for list: Mummy to Lewis born 30/01/08 (clomid baby) and back on the ttc road sometime next year

Its looking a bit dull here, no where near as nice as yesterday, I was hoping the sun would come out, but its hiding behind those grey clouds.


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Jo    all the way for you hun  

Oh can i be added please - Mummy to Katie, lucky enough to fall naturally with the help of preseed!
Starting ttc again next July!

Sparkles how you doing hun!
Looking great in your avatar piccy   

xxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*i wouldnt quite call it looking great lizzy hun, but it was fun 

3 weeks 6 days left and counting *


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

It has gone so fast!!
Cant wait to read your news  

x x x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*I think its gone fast too  I cant wait to HAVE news to post 

Katie so looks like you hun she is beautiful *


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Who's who in 20 somethings ttc

*Mummy's & Mummys to be:*

Sparkles - Pregnant with twins conceived with ICSI 
☺Clare☺ - Mummy to beautiful Isobel and pregnant with second miracle 
Dakota - Mummy to a gorgeous Lewis. Conceived with clomid 
Kitten1 - Mummy to Charlie, a suprise natural miracle 
Carrie3479 - Mummy to a boy & a girl. TTC naturally with new dp  
Flutterbye - Mummy to precious angels   
LizzyM - Mummy to Katie Jennifer, naturally conceived whilst waiting for IVF 
Neeta - Mummy to gorgeous baby boy, conceived from first IVF 
MarieLou - Mummy to Ethan conceived through ICSI, trying again for no2 
Sarahc - Mummy to 2 beautiful daughters conceived through clomid  

*TTC:*

Cleg - Awaiting 2nd ICSI 
GretaGarbo - TTC naturally whilst waiting for IVF appointment  
Weeza82 - Starting ICSI Aug/Sept 2008  
Skybreeze - had 2x failed IVF tx, awaiting follow up appointment.TTC naturally 
*Laura* - dp awaiting vas reversal  
*Bee* - Awaiting IUI Sept 2008. TTC naturally in meantime 
NuttyJo - TTC naturally following failed clomid cycles. Awaiting IVF appointment 
Katiechick - Awaiting to start 2nd ICSI Sept/Oct 2008 
Lisa25 - Starting 2nd ICSI Aug 2008 
Just a girl - Srarting 1st IVF cycle Aug 2008 
Watn1 - awaiting to start ICSI 
Sun Flower - first consultation 22nd July 2008 
Mrs_Gally - bfn first IVF, awaiting to start again Aug 2008 
Salia - IVF appointment Aug 2008 

thats all ive got at the mo - have i missed anyone? or any info incorrect?

Anyone want to add to Jo's list let her know and I will take the list off her on thursday to start your new thread


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Jo great list  

Sparkles Katie doesnt really look like me at all!
She looks more like Dp


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks Jo  

Lizzy ~ everyone tells me Lewis is the spit of DP, nothing like me at all  

Sparkles ~ I love your pic too, Did you get very messy?


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Nikki when she was first born she was all me!!
It was like i had a mini twin but the only thing she has from me is loudness


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

You lot have had a good chinwag!!  

My new kitchen is maple like units and door with slate grey worktops and floor new american fridge-freezer in slate grey then new spot lights and I am stripping the dining room walls tonight and getting it all plastered and am painting it all cream! Yay!

Jo ~ OMG OMG honey!!! This is it!!! 

xxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

excellent Idea to have a list, I can never remember anything unless its completely useless pub quiz style info!

Ohh my 2  horrors  kids  are from previous marriage. Jade 07/08/1996 (an oops moment at 16!  ) and Thomas 30/07/1999 (concieved naturally after being told I couldnt concieve naturally!).. myself and DH have had ectopic 2002, clomid and 2 IUI 2005/2006, Chem pg 2008 and still trying naturally lol, until I give up and go back to our useless Dr! 
Silly thing is DD looks just like her stepdad, from facial to build and DS looks like the love child of me and my BIL!!! Thankfully the only feature of DDs biological sperm part is her teeth, HUUUUUUGE!

it is a lovely day out today, we have so far been to look at stick insects, £1 each and a pastic home for £10.. so thats one birthday present out the way! Apparently they breed like rabbits and just sit on leaves  rip roaring stuff. I am sure my son is cuckoo!! Did get to go all ooooey and cooeey over ickle gerbils, mice, guinea pigs and a lovely lizard though 

ohhhh Jo sounds all very promising to me, I dont think I ever used anything other than cheapy tests myself, they all seem to do the same thing.

take care everyone, having a cuppa and decided to wait for DD before the walk into the wilderness as AF is really pulling out all the pain options today .. mother nature needs a good 

corrina xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Salia - Sounds lovely 

Nicki - yes it was a a massive mess and a massive catastrophe. I will find the story i posted about it and put it here for you 

Jo - List is FAB - thanks o pg one 

Well Lizzi - I think she does *


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Jo, excellent list. Thank you very much!

Corrina, kudos to you and the stick insects, not my cup of tea at all. Hope the AF pain eases up soon hun  

Saila, you're kitchen sounds lovely. 

Sparkles, the casting looks like it was a huge amount of fun!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Stick insects!!!!!  

It will be lovely when it's done then I shall get started on garden and bathroom in new year! Takes my mind of tx  

xxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

I know .. I mean what ever happened to"mummy I want a hamster".. he was hoping to get a giant millipede but they didnt have any left.. thank


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*       carrie - a millipede - flip sticks! 

Pheeeeeeeeeewy its hot in 'la jardin' today *


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

lol yes I was sooo upest they didnt have one (<<<<<note totall sarcasm!!!!) lol kids! I was lucky to get a satsuma and a clip round the ear when I were a lass


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi everyone, I've been away for a few days and   wow there's so much to catch up on!!

Great list Jo thanks, there's so many of us on here already!  

Will be back on later to catch up properly, got sooo much housework to do.  Had a great birthday yesterday and managed to start the celebrations on Friday    so had a whole weekend of it and I'm having to make up for that now.

Laura xxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Laura - glad you had a nice birthday weekend 

lol carrie - i know what you mean! Or get a stick insect and be happy with that as the present and not say (not syaing your DS said this but) it was only a tenner, whats my main present gonna be?   16 year old BiL says that a lot 

Casting catastrophe story:

You were right, there wasnt enough plaster, so it was really thin, and as DH stuck it to my knickers to get the bottom of bump in when we went to take it off the whole thing split in half as half of it was stuck fast to my knicknocks   It was funny - and sooooo messy  When i took it off i could not believe how big my boobs are  Its really weird seeing the space they fill IYKWIM. I told DH i was shocked and he said, yes, i know they're big   Its the first time he's been allowed to touch them in ages so the naughty git kept flicking my nip so it went all hard before he put the plaster on   Everytime i laughed the whole cast moved! I stupidly decided to stand up whilst he did it and after it came off i look down and my legs ankles, feet and toes were soooooo swollen, DH was so shocked he ordered me into the shower then on the sofa to put them up. They were massive - i even took a pic Then i got a migraine - well the visual disturbance thing, and then i thought - eeek, swollen ankles, visual disturbances, please no, not pre-eclampsia, but luckily the eye thing went and the feet look a little better this morning so fingers crossed it was just cos i was vertical for a little while.

Hmm, sounds a bit boring now  Hope you werent all expecting some kind of comedy sketch *


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

heehee my BIL is the same and he is 24! Luckily all my son wants is these blasted stick insects. Thought it was escellent as DD wants clothes/vouchers and/or money but although she is the right age for the teenage ranges in most shops she is only in tiddler clothes (around a 8-9 waist.. shes going to be 12!!) so looks like its going to be lots of tops for her.. secretly pleased though as it means no ****ty lolita clothes like her friends  .. not that Im saying her friends are ****y Lolitas... ohh well YKWIM!!! 

Wish I had done one of those plaster cast thingies when I was PG, but I was mahoooosive. Why do men think it is funny to nipple flick? but try and do it back to them and they get grouchy. pft cant win with the male mind IMO!!


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

sparkles you boobs are huge looking on your pic - how could you not notice the size of them?   did you manage to salvage the cast after the knicker incident?  is it gonna hang up in the living room so everyone can see? lol

carrie i know what you mean about the ****ty clothes for kids nowadays, in our day we all had leggings and baggy tops lol. i saw kiddies thongs the other day and almost died of shock! 

hey laura, sorry we missed your birthday so 

hello everyone else

jo (feeling hungry sicky) xxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

EWWWWW thats so wrong!! I have enough issue with thongs that ride up the chuff!   why do they only do that when you are in a crowded place? and the only choices are either walk like you have a marrow up you butt or fish it out making you look like you have some nasty infestation?
I still wear leggins and jumpers when Im in a slobby staying in mood. I think the last time I looked ****ty was...... erm.... hmmm.. no Im a frump  

Im trying to debate the training bra thing at the mo.. DD has got the beginings but some times they are blatently there and others nothing     and even training bras have lost their sweet innocent look, all this push up, squeeze together, pad them out malarky! At the age of 9 I was in a 36c so never had the sweet white lacey cuteness , I went straight into huge over the shoulder boulder holders!! and it looks like DD is going to have to have some page 3 bra for kids! *sigh*

Love that birthday pic heehee

Corrina.... who is disappearing to do spicy chicken sweet and sour with rice followed by Areo (£1 for a biggish bar atm  ) xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OMG how much do you lot talk     to all if you have any worries/issues do feel free to PM grandma Moderator   cos although I try not to waffle on here as too old ..still here for you all  
Cat x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey Ladies, happy tuesday 

OK so what does YKWIM stand for please?.............

Jo, wow you must be so excited hun - sounds like a positive to me ive used literally hundreds of test over the last 5 yrs and ive never ever had a faint line so it must be the start of something good      that is you BFP.  Thanks for the list  

Corina - I know that stick insects love to eat privet bush leaves.... and how would I know this? When I was very little I was in an animal club which took place in my friends shed at the bottom of his garden and everyone had an animal to look after and guess what mine was..............  and yeah your right they are so boring!

You ladies who are getting nhs funded treatment are so lucky, stinky southampton wont fund you untill you are 36 (only another 6.5yrs for me to wait then, I mean whats that on top of the 5 we have been trying for ?)  Im off to the clinic next thursday for my injection training and im assuming they'll give me all my drugs then?

Hope the rest fo you 20somethings are ok, sorry for lack of personals but there are just so many of us (poor excuse I know ) x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

*Y*ou *K*now *W*hat *I* *M*ean 
also sometimes says If You Know What I Mean (It took me ages to work it out !)

Cat x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Cat it makes perfect sense now x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Sparkles ~ Aww its a shame it split, did you manage to salvage it? Naughty DH flicking nips   anything to cop a feel eh  

Laura ~ Happy belated birthday   

Just a girl ~ Ittook me ages to figure it out aswell   and TTFN, another one that took me forever to work out   Re the funding, it sound s a bit mad that they wont fund you till your 36   I really wish they would just make the same rules for everybody and make it fair.

Corrina ~ Blah, stick insects, cant stand them. I wonder if ive got all this to llok forward too having a boy  

The sun decided to make an appearence, cant believe how hot its gone. DP has gone to see a friend for a bit, so sat on the pc with my archers and lemonade   Really wish i had a garden    

Nikki xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

lol ohh my DD was far worse as a child, she would dig up worms, grub about in mud... she even made friends with a fly in my nans garden once, it sat on her finger for several hours and she thought it was marvelous!  .. my son has only just become "boyish" up to a year ago he hated getting dirty, asked for baths all the time, changed his clothes if there was so  much as a teeeny tiney smudge on them. Always wore matching socks, had to have clean shoes...... then WHAM it was like that episode of harry enfield when Kevin turns into a teenager! .... 

Im off to bed, just spent far to long having a quick peek at my sims  

Corrina xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Girls!!

Wow am I tired this morning  

Hope everyone is ok! It was supposed to be sunny here today but unfortunately isn't  

xxxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

morning

how is everyone? hope you're all ok   

bit of poo news from me today   tested again and its even fainter now than it was. looks like whatever was happening in there doesnt want to stick around   boobs are mega sore but dont feel as sick as i did, just feel starvin hungry like before af.

gonna wallow in self pity for the day i think and will be knicker checking all day i guess

catch you later xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

for Jo 

x x x x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Morning,

Jo       

Saila ~ the sun keeps trying to come out, its been like this a few days, dull in the morning but by the afternoon its scorching  

Having a quiet day today, hopefully get some housework done. Only thing i got done yesterday was cleaning the bathroom   

Nikki xx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Jo -      I am sorry hun its so stressful but its not over yet    

Salia- Good morning hun... its supposed to be sunny here too and it is trying just not hard enough!  If we get some sun i'll send it your way too!

Nikki - Hmmmm housework... i have loads to do but so far have only managed the kitchen lol!

Carrie - Oooh another sims fan! I regulalry spend too much time checking up on them! Cant wait for appartment life and then Sims 3  

No news here i have continued to stalk the postman and all i got for it was a letter from Sky! I hope these 5 weeks go quickly... i know that i shouldnt wish time away but after 5 years ttc i want to get started now   So i need to find a way of making the days pass quickly by filling them up with stuff to do!

Bekie


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Morning ladies 

Alarms I hate them grrrr mine was set for 7am as  it is everyday and today It didnt wake me up and I woke up at 10! Mind you the pills and potions for the tooth ache probably helped! Tahnkfully DD packed herself off to school and DS is a self sufficient PC nut! 
Not so sunny in Godalming today  Never did go on the darn walk yesterday DD came in crying as her back was hurting, she had sports day and was made to do high jump, never done it before and managed to land back first on the bar so has lovely big bruise.   so fingers crossed weather stays dry and we can go up there today.

Jo     as Bekie said its not over hun,       

Re Housework...I just went in DDs room      need some marigolds and nuclear warfare clothing and I may just survive! grief what can they find to wedge under beds behind cabinets in drawers in boxes    Wish me luck, I may be gone some time lol



Yeah been playing the sims since the first one came out, I have moments when I have to much of them and give up for a few months, bit like world of warcraft. I have to have a break. But I set my self a goal this time. 1 man 1 woman no money cheats, I am now on 3rd and 4th generations of the family each generation only has 1 child (apart from this one as I wanted a boy to carry on family name!!  ) every child goes to college and every child ends up with all the skills maxed. At the moment they are on just under 300,000 similoneons, and the house is getting extended when ever I either have the money or need to do it. It started life as a 1 bed bungalow, its now a 3 bed 2 storey lol.
really looking forward to sims 3 it looks fabulous. 
DH put it on his pc last night, played the picasso family, had a baby (Pablo   ) then got bored didnt stock fridge killed the mother through starvation, locked the bloke in a square of wall, and left the baby in the cot to be taken by social services! then he turned it off lol

Have you not got a restraining order from the posty yet then heehee.. best way of making the time pass is      failing that cake, lots of cake or chocolate.. I find it works wonders   

any way got to go and face the room of doom
catch you laters 
Corrina xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Bee* said:


> Jo -     I am sorry hun its so stressful but its not over yet


*I agree. Im so sorry you have to go through this Jo, im hoping and praying that AF doesnt come 

Morning to everyone  Hmm, yes not sunny here either and its supposed to be godammit *


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Who has sun today??
I have cloud but it so muggy!! 

I need to top my tan up


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*  me too - i gotta get rid of my strap marks by er, tomorrow as i got a wedding to go to and a strapless tent dress to wear   *


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Its gone a bit dark over this way   very warm though.


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Morning!

Jo, hoping that AF doesn't come for you    

It's kinda sunny here in NI, but soooooo muggy and our aircon in the office has wheezed it's last cool refreshing breath at us   so we are all sitting here sweating! Boo.


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

No sun here either.. its really really muggy though... i am helping DH out in our home office today and we have so much equipment in here (DH's self employed so apparently needs all this stuff  ) its soo hot though we have the fans going and its helping... but not much!


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

I had sun for about an hour here but its gone all muggy and cloudy now, i feel all sticky and sicky and yuk. Trying not to be too down about this mornings test and just waiting to see what happens. DH doesnt seem to care much but am hoping its just him being a man and doesnt like to show if hes upset. 

Im sooooo tired! Need a nap! 

I fancy playing sims again too now.

Hope you;re all ok and thanks for the hugs 

xxx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi ladies... i have some news...

I've been feeling very odd lately so i did a test tonight, even though AF isnt due until friday and there was a feint line...   I'm really shocked and shaking especially after last time when we had a m/c i so depserately dont want to go through that again, and to be fair i am not entirely sure i believe its true yet, but as they say a line is a line.  I'm going to do another test tomorrow morning a clearblue digital just to see.

Bekie


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Bekie thats wonderful huni!!
  so pleased for you!!
I wanna see a pic of the digital tomorrow!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

[fly]                  [/fly]
[fly]           [/fly]
[fly]         [/fly]

Cat x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO excellent news          

and I second the piccy of the digital tomorrow hun  

well I'm all sweaty! I know lovely image there heehee. Its sooo muggy. Have told kids be up and raring to go tomorrow morning. they grumbled but I didn't give in. I informed them we are off shopping (more groans) ..... food shopping (even more louder moans) for a picnic (screams of delight!) and we are going to Tilgate park for the day and will phone granddad to see if he is home (more screams of happiness)   at last I do something right in the kids mind lol.  Nice thing is my dad who I very rarely see lives litterally a hop skip and a jump from the park, so I am going to try and drag him out of his flat to the park for a picnic! He will hate me for ever lol. They love their granddad because he is the   one in the family, a little mad, eccentric, completely off his nut but adorable lol

lots of love 
Corrina xxx


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Bee!!!

Lots of sticky vibes coming your way!!!


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*WOWZERS Bekie - that is FANTASTIC news! Im so so pleased for you! This thread might be a lucky one   

Cant wait to see your test pic, and Jo, i am hoping and praying for your babes  *


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow Bee, Thats fantastic news can't wait to see what tomorrow posts bring and I certainly hope Sparkle is right with this being a lucky thread, If so I will be strongly sticking it, not long till I start tx .............15 more sleeps woo hoo!   hun x x x

Jo  , try to stay positive hun, stranger things have happened  !!! 

Evening all you 20 somethings, just been to see the stage version of the wedding singer it was good fun, but ate too many sweets so now feel wide awake thanks to the sugar rush!!! x x x


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Thank you for all the messages ladies, its so nice to tell someone! After last time we arent telling anyone until the 12 week mark except DH's parents. I shall post a piccie of the test tomorrow   

Carrie- It sounds like a fab day you have planned for tomorrow... i might come to i love a good picnic    Its supposed to rain here in the west midlands so nothing like that for us!

       

Bekie


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Sorry to gate crash your thread ladies but I just wanted to say  to *bee* and  for this mornings test!

Have a happy and healthy pg hun!

Axxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*bee* 
I will be looking for your News later today  this ones for Keeps


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Morning ..*yawn* far toooo early!!! lol

Hopefully it will stay nice here and over Crawley way. Meant to rainlike a goodun tomorrow and for the reat of the holidays apparently round this way  typical meaning kids will be stuck indoor unless I give in a spend a fourtune on indoor activities somewhere. Although also dont want it to rain too much as supposed to be going to a classic car show in Worthing on sunday, its DS birthday on 30th DDs birthday on 7th Aug, and our 4th Anniversary on 14th! Oh and then theres friends wedding on the 30th. soo much to do and all costs a packet to sort out. I hate thios being a grown up lark at times!!

Lets hope that this is a really lucky thread and that we will see loads of BFPs in the coming months   
            


Off to do some shopping (I must be mad lol)

See you later and hope everyone has a fab day

Corrina xxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Another Gatecrasher   

Huge congratulations Hun,

Everything crossed for this morning's test 

xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

For you Bee huni  

Morning everyone else, hope you are all well!!

xx xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Morning,

Bekie ~ Congratulations hun   Have you tested again yet?  

Sun is shining so off out for a walk in a bit once ive put my face on  

Have a good day all
Nikki xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

morning everyone  

Sending you loads of     Bee, hope its good news for you  

jo xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Jo ~ I hope that if your testing again this morning your BFP is getting stronger!

Bekie ~ Congratulations  

My kitchen should be finished today!! Now I just need to go and get the tiles!!

xxx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Good morning everyone..

Thank you so much for the well wishes and congrats, it means so much! I couldnt sleep last night at all 3am before i dropped off and i have a Dr's appointment this morning (unrelated) so i had to get up... shame i hate the Dr 

Anyway i did another test and 










We are both worried that history will repeat itself but    this one stays.

Salia - Thanks for you pm hun - have replied  I hope we are getting pics of your new kitchen  

Jo - How are you this morning hun?  

Nikki - Can you send some of that sun here... its still really cloudy here  cant wait for some lovely warm sunshine 

Carrie - sounds like a busy month for you 

  This is a lucky thread for us and we get lots of BFP's for us all!

Bekie

P.s Eugh my grouting needs redoing


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Yay for Bekie!!! 

Yup I will post piccies when it is finished think I need stoopid plumber to come back and sink the pipes into the wall before we can plaster which is so annoying!!

xxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  



OMG!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Holy positive pregnancy test Batman     I missed all this last night!!! OMG Bekie!!!! *SQQQUUUUEEEEAAAALLLLLL* fab news!! I hope Sparklequeen is right and this a lucky thread      LOL that you think you need your grouting done again!

Jo, if you are testing again today, I hope you have the same good news   

Saila, yay, the kitchen is nearly finished!!


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Bekie - I am so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so happy for you and DH!

You have waited a long time for this - and like the others have said - this one is for keeps  

I am SO excited for you!

CONGRATULATIONS!

Lots and lots of love

Sparkles xx

PS Jo - I am also  for you hun that your line gets stronger 

PPS Corrina - We live quite close   *


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

OHHHHH BEKIE YIPPPPEEEEE and I completely agree on SQUUUUUUUUUUUEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!

Huge congratulations honey       for the upcomming months

Jo hows things with you?? 

Saila sounds like kitchen is coming along in leaps and bounds 

I should be winging my way to crawley atm but forgot to put the ice pack things in the freezer... only discovered when I got back from spending WAY to much on picnic things lol

so if anyone is at tilgate park from about 11.30 onwards pop over for a sarnie and some cake!! 

ohh sparkles where do you hail from I grew up in Horsham and used to go to good old Millais secondary school. I left in 1995. I know Horsham Crawley Chichester and Littlehampton really well and now live over Godalming for some reason lol.

god I hate forgetting to do stuff when I am in a hurry       Hoped to beat the mad Crawley traffic and the nightmare parking in Tilgate but ho hum

Corrina xx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Yet another gatecrasher but had to say *Bekie*, fantastic news!!! Congratulations and wishing you a happy and healthy 8/9 months!

Chux xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Bee and dh xxx

I havnt tested today, i just know its over. Just waiting for af now

Hope you all have a lovely day, the suns out so im going to lounge in the garden 

Love Jo xxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Jo just wanted to send you    

Im sooo happy just got text off my dad and he is coming with us to tilgate park (the man who never goes out lol) kids are screaming at the top of their voices  In a happy way that is, and im sooooo chuffed heehee. Im such a child really. Well im off and I should have some family piccies on goood old face book later  

Take care everyone

Corrina xxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Jo        *


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Jo - I'm so sorry hun


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jo - do the test anyway 

Bee  hunnie I am chuffed to bits reading your news


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Sorry another definitely over20something here to gatecrash. 

Huge congrats Bekie!    So chuffed for you. Have a happy and healthy 8 more months and beyond. 

C~x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Jo ~ I think you should do another test!!     

I am panicking about these 12lbs I need to lose. I might camp out at my mums until the 19th... she won't let me near her kitchen!!

xxxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Bekie well done huni!!
Great start to the thread!! WHOOOO HOOOOO

Jo hun    
I agree with the others hun, test agin   

Salia you have done so well with your weight loss hun!!
You will do it  
Cant wait to see pics of your kitchen!!

Hello to everyone else   and    

x x x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Sorry you guys are having so many 'old' 'interlopers'  atm, but just had to say...

*Bekie*...HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!! that's wonderful news!!!     

Lots of love Angie x x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya 

another gatecrasher!

Bekie congratulations on your BFP

I have tears in my eyes reading your news and seeing your  on the stick  

Praying for a very sticky sticky bean

love Emxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

OMG Bekie!!!!

Huge congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Have a fab 9 months!!!!

Love Lisa xxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

A only just out of her 20's gatecrasher saying  to Bee on her 

xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Once again Bekie congratulations and lots of squealing is definately in order   

Jo ~ Do anther test hun        

What a fabulous start to the thread


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Hope Ur all OK. What a lovely day its been.

Bekie, OMG   Hun.  

Jo, Hope u are OK Hun  

Hi to everyone hope Ur all OK.

Katie xx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Bee - Yay on your 
[fly]   [/fly]

Its nearly Friday  yipeeeee!!! Girlies would you all be so kind and please  for some sunshine for me tomorrow (I've a huge outdoor play event from 10-2pm) actually I won't greedy with the sun - just a dry day would do! Thanks

 to the allthe 20somethings, hope you have all got something nice planned for the weekend! x x x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

yes another gatecrasher  

Bekie  AB FAB news hunny + i wish you all the best   heres to a happy healthy PG  

xxx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Thank you all so much for your congrats.. it means so much! 

Just a girl - Will trya nd send you a dry day tomorrow... i'm sure its going to rain here so you can have our dry day  

Salia- You can lose those 12lbs hun.. you are doing so well right now, i have no doubts you can and will reach it  

Corrina - How was your day then? Was it lovely?  

Hello to Jo, Nikki, Weeza, Katie, lisa and all the other 20 somethings


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hey, sorry been awol, af isnt here yet   so am going to re-test tomorrow   feeling more positive again

thanks for all the hugs, means a lot - certainly needed them! 

cleg.... you arnt a gatecrasher!! you're on our list missy  

will let you know the outcome tomorrow xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Sending lots of         your way Jo


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ok girls going to start your very own 20 Somethings Thread on the Chit Chat board tomorrow so argue amongst yourselves what you would like it to be called and whatever you have agreed on tomorrow night will be what I will call it ..  

Cat x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

How about leaving the title as it is? The anyone that wants to join us will know what the thread is about?

Or we could have a wacky name but not very good at those


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Well you could include something about ttc and 20's in it I am leaving it up to you   or come up with something wacky..


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Good morning ladies... has a decision been made about us moving? 

What about 20 something's TTC and general chit chat.... since we do talk about tx and chat about everything else too....

Bekie


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Lovelies!!!

Bee ~ Bet your still on cloud nine  

Jo ~ I am thinking about you honey!!

Busy weekend planned here. Going to get flooring and the tiles! Just booked car in for MOT on Monday as it needs taxing Thursday! Have loads of pruning to do as well  
We moved the kittens downstairs last night so I slept like a baby   

xxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hallooo ladies,

Jo -     hope all is well    thinking of you 

Saila - ohh Ive got to get mine MOTd at the end of August, its due the day before my friends wedding and not looking forweard to the outcome of it lol.

Had a totally fab day yesterday, met my dad over at Tilagate, with his friend who is a lady    we walked for about 2 hours around the lake and woodland, stopped for a breather and kids were running about playing, paddling in the lake it was lovely not to have PCs ruling their lives! Then went back to the car to get picnic about 2 after walking a bit more. sat under a tree, made my dad eat! He is a typical single bloke! And I was so happy to see him munching away. Kids had food ran off played by the lake came back for more food, ran off again. Then My DS started playing football with a little girl who was about 3 or 4 .. he is soooo good with LOs. then it was time to say good by to my dad. But he made us promise to pop in on the way home  So went round the animals and boy did the goats HUM   was getting towards 5 by this point and still soooo hot. went back to the car and drove the few seconds down the road to dads, popped in for a chat. He put a tent up for the kids in his garen, told kids how to take cuttings of plants and grow them on, explained how to get into a hammock etc. they have so much fun round there 
then we had to leave as had to get home to do dinner!! All in all a really great day.
I can highly recomend going there its such a pretty lake and woodland you wouldnt think it was a matter of minutes into the town centre!!

not sure what I am up to today, probably sleeping lol still tired from walking and the fresh air!!

take care peeps xxxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Morning, just  

Bekie ~ Sounds good what does everyone else think?

Jo ~             

OMG its so muggy. Have hoovered and cleaned my fridge and im sooo hot   need to make a chilli for later but dont want to stand over the cooker    

Corrina ~ sounds like you had a fab time hun, I love the outdoors

Another quiet one for me, had a few this week   

NIkki xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

I know the perfect way of making a chilli but not having to stand over it... get DH to do it lol
It is sooooo muggy, we need a good thunderstorm to clear the air. I did think about trolling off to the beach before picking BIL up for the weekend (he is sitting with kids tomorrow while we do the mad birthday present buying rush, incl. Stick insects lol) but it will be so packed down there I dont think I can be bothered, plus its a fiver for a few hours parking and I cant warrent that tbh. Im a tight and very mean mother lol.

I have been scouring the tinterweb to try and find a good place to take my kids and my god kids (4 and 2) in the hols. I know glutton for punishment. thing is we live in surrey they live in the far corner of Chichester (so about an hour away) and attempting to find some where inbetween is a nightmare. I would have them stay over but they scream the house down at bedtime whether they are here or at home  . love them to bits but there is a limit!! Everywhere is so expensive to go to. Hunting for a place to interest me and kids aged 12, 9, 4 and 2 is near on impossible. 

back to the drawing board!!

Corrina xx


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Bekie, how did it feel waking up this morning all pg?  

Corrina, it sounds as if you had a really lovely day yesterday, lucky you! Glad the kids enjoyed it too. 

Jo         

Just a girl, hoep the sun shone for you today!

Everyone else   hope you are all keeping well!

My schedule arrived in the post yesterday    it made for some overwhelming reading and I cried the first time I read it but feeling much better and focused about it now. 
29th July: Planning appt
6th Aug: Start d/r
19th Aug: start stimms (I think) and scan
26th Aug: scan
29th Aug scan 
EC: 1st Sept
ET: 3rd Sept
Test day: 17 Sept

Yikes! The dates are a good omen though as we got engaged on 1st Sept 2003, married on 2nd Sept 05 and now ET on 3rd Sept!!! Oooh it's all happening now!!! 

      for everyone and have a good weekend!!

Weeza


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thats good news weeza!!! Its not long at all!!

i should start d/r around 28th August, i think!!

Girls, i just went into the Body Shop for ONE thing and came out forty quid lighter!!!    

I just couldnt help myself!!! 

Love Lisa xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Lisa   thats usually my trick, good to know im not the only one  

Weeza ~     thats great news hun, roll on 6th aug    

After saying i was having a quiet one i ended up walking to town and wished i hadnt   so muggy and by the time i had walked back up the mighty big hill and lugged L up the stairs in his car seat, all i wanted to do was collapse in the shower   I looked a right state  

Have a great weekend everyone,  it stays sunny and warm


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Evening ladies 



Nikki - It was sooo muggy today and it hasnt cleared here really going to be going to bed with the fan on i think!

Lisa - I am like that in Lush.... i cant go in and buy one thing  

Weeza - Not long at all!  I am sure its normal to cry you've been waiting for it and it could hold the key to your dream! It felt fab hun.. although took a while to register before i went downstairs and ate everything in sight lol

Enjoying the weather today, we have been out with the top down on the car so its been lovely...my gp did say to get plenty of fresh air lol! We have a the villages beer festival this weekend and ofcourse the windows are open because of the heat and i am never going to sleep... the pub is next door but one and the music is far louder than i have ever heard it before as they are out in the back yard   I dont mean to be a moaner but i am so tired i am desperate for bed... i feel asleep in the car for 20 minutes earlier (i cant sleep in cars normally, so must have been shattered) and now i am ready for bed..... Going to be a late one i think!

Bekie


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Sorry another former mod colleague of Bekie's gatecrashing     Far too old to be on this thread    but just wanted to tell you honey that I'm so very excited and chuffed to read your news     congratulations my lovely  

Claire x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

New Home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=150856.0


----------

